# Limitador de RPM



## ceroTHD_

Muchachos, que tal. Tengo la idea para un proyecto. Me gustaría hacer un circuito que sea capaz de limitarme las revoluciones por minuto que pueda alcanzar, ésto además debería ser seteable a través de un botón (ej,: 7000rpm, 5000rpm, 3000rpm). La idea es que corte a X rpm, y después vuelva a conectarse automáticamente cuando baje un porcentaje de esas rpm seleccionadas. El censado de las RPM se me ocurre que puede ser con un LM2917 en el distribuidor y después con una lógica cortar la alimentación. Estoy pensando en un automóvil con carburador (NO inyección electrónica).
Mi gran duda es donde corto la alimentación, si hacerlo directamente en la llave de encendido o cortar mas adentro hacia el distribuidor. El corte lo podre hacer con un relé; triac?
Alguno hizo algo similar y me puede orientar?

Gracias!


----------



## pepechip

hola
Deverias de estudiar primeramente como actua el vehiculo donde lo vas a instalar, si lleva electrovalvula para el corte del combustible, o bien contralas la tension de las bujias.
Ten encuenta que en el caso de que actues sobre las bujias, al vehiculo le segira entrando gasolina, la cual no sera quemada. Posible ahogamiento.

El circuito que realices, tendra una conmutacion muy rapida, asi que el rele lo olvidamos. Tendras que utilizar un transistor.
Creo que te has metido en un proyecto demasiado complejo.

Suerte y al toro.


----------



## ceroTHD_

Hola, gracias! Ya habia pensado lo del ahogamiento, de ahi la sofisticacion del proyecto, je. Creo q con el LM2907, un transistor y un par de SCR tengo suficiente para comenzar con algunas pruebitas propias.

Saludos!


----------



## Fogonazo

Tu quieres que cuando se produsca un exceso de RPM el motor se detenga o que solamente se limite ?


----------



## ceroTHD_

Ni. Un limitador de RPM deberia justamente ubicar un nivel maximo de RPM del cual no se puede pasar. Cuando se llega a ese punto el motor tiene q limitarse, entonces las RPM empiezan a bajar (aun con el pedal presionado). Cuanto bajan las RPM hasta q el circuito deja de controlar las RPM? Esa parte es experimental, pero no puedo permitir q baje 2000 vueltas estando el corte a 4000, por ejemplo. 
Esa parte la tengo q ver, por como responde el SCR.

Era eso a lo q te referias con la pregunta? Si tenes algun aporte o consejo porfavor dejate un par de lineas.


----------



## Fogonazo

Lo que puedes implementar es:
1) Conviertes la frecuencia de los pulsos de encendido en una tension continua (LM2917 o un 555.
2) Esta tensión la comparas con una tensión máximo RPM, que ajustas con un preset.
3) En el caso de superar esta tensión, se habilita un oscilador que dispara al tiristor (Que estará en paralelo con los platinos) los platinos al cerrarse pasan al tiristor al estado de NO conducción, pero el tiristor ya produjo una falla de un chispa de encendido, y si no se reducen las RPM seguirá fallando.

Estos pulsos de "Apagado" de la bobina de encendido producirán una falla en el motor intermitente similar a unos platinos en mal estado, o bobina defectuosa, que desaparecerá al reducir las RPM.
El motor comenzara a fallar impidiendo exceder las RPM pero no apaga el motor ni reduce sustancialmente las RPM porque la misma falla reduce estas lo suficiente como para que desaparezca.

Si te das maña electronicamente hablando se puede intercalar en el disparo de la bobina de encendido un retraso de disparo que producirá el efecto de “fuera de punto”, el motor "NO tira" pero esto es mas complicado.
Este sistema será mas sano, porque el motor seguirá quemando en todos los cilindros pero “MAL”


----------



## ceroTHD_

Gracias por la rta, pero agrego: hay problemas serios q pueden ocurrirle al motor utilizando este sistema


----------



## Fogonazo

Imaginate un motor a 7000RPM, le cortas el encendido una fraccion de segundo, pero el combustible sigue entrando a los cilindros (Sin quemarce) y vuelves a conectar el encendido, el cigueñal no creo que se ponga muy contento.

Mi calculo es que NO PASARA ABSOLUTAMENTE NADA, pero si se rompe no me hago responsable.
Esto seria a maximo regimen, si la regulacion la efectuas a unas (Mas saludables) 4000 RMP ahy te puedo dar por escrito que no pasara nada.


----------



## ivanutn

y colocando una electrovalvula antes del carburador? cortas el paso de combustible y tambien el encendido. asi el combustible que pase es mucho menos y no dañas el motor.

el combustible si se quema. pensa que tenes gases quemados a muy alta temperatura, y toda la parte de escape que esta re caliente. se termina quemando todo, aparte es una fraccion de segundo el tiempo que se corta el encendido, no se enfria el motor como para que queden gases sin quemar dentro de los cilindros.

En realidad no se jode el motor lo que si creo que se pueda llegar a dañar es el silenciador, ya que el fuego con el motor con corte llega hasta el final del tubo de escape.

aca les dejo un circuito 
tacometro digital y de barras de led
luz testigo ( en lugar de la luz accionas el corte electronico ) 


el voltimetro que usa para el tacometro es medio caro, se puede hacer con otros integrados como los ICL o pic'


----------



## ceroTHD_

Gracias por el circuito. De veras. El q cuenta con el LM2917 es el q ya tengo armado (al menos muy parecido, te lo adjunto p q lo veas) y no me funcionó. Lo quise probar en un Duna, lo instale entre +12 y 0, con el pin restante a la bobina.
Lo unico q conseguí es q el corte se accionara, pero no lo pude restaurar. Es decir, el auto se apaga.


----------



## ivanutn

para que no entendi bien, cortas el encendido directamente con el LM? te aconsejo el circuito con el TL081, me parece mas simple y efectivo.
yo lo arme con el LM2907, use un circuito que esta en el datasheet, y el TL081 como comparador y funcionó, lo arme primero como luz testigo y desp probe de hacer que corte y funciono barbaro . . . .


----------



## Dano

Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> Imaginate un motor a 7000RPM, le cortas el encendido una fraccion de segundo, pero el combustible sigue entrando a los cilindros (Sin quemarce) y vuelves a conectar el encendido, el cigueñal no creo que se ponga muy contento.
> 
> Mi calculo es que NO PASARA ABSOLUTAMENTE NADA, pero si se rompe no me hago responsable.
> Esto seria a maximo regimen, si la regulacion la efectuas a unas (Mas saludables) 4000 RMP ahy te puedo dar por escrito que no pasara nada.



Te confirmo que no pasará nada, lo unico que produce es que el motor comienze a fallar en alta, muchas motos traen este tipo de corte, un ejemplo son los Yamaha 50cc "Carrot".

Saludos


----------



## Jos1957

Ese sistema está totalmente implementado en varios autos y se usa mucho. El sistema funciona cortando la energía del encendido y actúa tan rápidamente que el corte  y reconexión se produce varias veces por segundo (unas tres o cuatro). El combustible que se inyecta en ese lapso  no es problema ya que sigue su curso y se quema en el tubo de escape. 
Es muy común en los lugares donde se reúnen los fanáticos de los autos (como yo) que se estacione el auto en punto muerto (neutro), y se pise el acelerador a fondo confiando el trabajo de corte a este sistema. Es muy interesante el efecto que se escucha y a mas de uno les pone la piel de gallina cuando se lo hace con escapes deportivos.


----------



## ceroTHD_

Jos1957 a que circuito te referis? El q publico ivanutn?

Ivantun, lo q pretendia hacer con el circuito q postié, es q el SCR con el transistor produzca el corte deseado. Solo q el SCR se "pega" pero no se "despega".

Vos me aseguras q tu circuito sale andando p el corte de RPM?

Gracias
Saludos


----------



## ivanutn

el tema con el scr es que una vez que lo disparas no corta solo, osea no es como un transistor, le cortas el pulso del gate y sigue activado el scr, lo que tenes que hacer es puentear anodo y catodo, pero c complica. proba de peemplazar el scr por un relé.
pero a mi me andubo barbaro el circuito co el TL081, yo ademas le agregue un lm3914 como para tenes una idea a cuantas RPM queda calibrado el corte.


----------



## mnicolau

ivanutn dijo:
			
		

> el tema con el scr es que una vez que lo disparas no corta solo, osea no es como un transistor, le cortas el pulso del gate y sigue activado el scr, lo que tenes que hacer es puentear anodo y catodo, pero c complica. proba de peemplazar el scr por un relé.
> pero a mi me andubo barbaro el circuito co el TL081, yo ademas le agregue un lm3914 como para tenes una idea a cuantas RPM queda calibrado el corte.



hola ivanutn, te consulto xq también tengo armado ese tacómetro y al circuito del TL081 lo estoy usando como shift light. 
Para hacer el corte, usaste el circuito tal cual está, osea.. con relé? 
Dónde interrumpís con el relé? En la bobina de la bujía donde se conecta el LM2917?

Saludos, gracias


----------



## Jos1957

Hola. En mi mensaje anterior en realidad me refería a los circuitos que estan implementados en los autos, nunca me puse a invetigar en profunfudidad acerca de cómo se podía fabricar. 

           Me encuentro en los datos mas arriba con este interesante CI LM2917 que no conocía. 
           Me puse a investigar un poco y la verdad que me parece que es la solución ideal porque entre otros usos, está diseñado precisamente para este tipo de aplicaciones. Voy a seguir investigando un poco, pero por lo que veo, la toma de la frecuencia se efectúa directamente del platino. Esa señal se convierte a una tensión que dependerá de las RPM del motor. Ahí se termina la información del datasheet pero me parece que la cosa debería ir por conectar la salida del LM a un 555 que active un relay para cortar la alimentación de la bobina de encendido. 
Si avanzo en algo, lo posteo.


----------



## loren

Hola, solamente deciros que es malo que entre gasolina al tubo de escape, ya que si el coche es catalizado terminará por destruirlo, ya que la mezcla de gasolina se inflamará al entrar en contacto con los puntos calientes del escape y os puedo decir que el catalizador vale un dinero. Aunque si el motor es carburado no tendrá ese problema, pero si es de inyección yo personalmente me inclinaría más por anular la alimentación de algún inyector.
Gracias y saludos


----------



## ceroTHD_

Es muy cierto lo q decis, pero yo lo estoy instalando en un auto con carburador. De ahi a q me anime a instalarlo yo mismo sin correr "ningun" riesgo. 
Saludos!

PD: Jos, vamos progresando con el circuito?  Me gustaria reemplazar el relay por un tema de envejecimiento, por un MOSFET de potencia.


----------



## Dano

Un relé no soporta tanta velocidad de accionamiento, no duraría ni una hora, lo mejor como dice ceroTHD_ es un mosfet de potencia.

Saludos


----------



## mnicolau

si, eso pensaba... si alguien se las ingenia para reemplazar el relé por el mosfet, q publique el diagrama por favor...

saludos, gracias


----------



## Jos1957

Dano dijo:
			
		

> Un relé no soporta tanta velocidad de accionamiento, no duraría ni una hora, lo mejor como dice ceroTHD_ es un mosfet de potencia.
> 
> Saludos



¿A que velocidad de accionamiento se refieren? ¿Dos o tres veces por segundo y muy de vez en cuando? Porque creo que no lo vas a estar pasando de vueltas todo el tiempo, no?

Es probable que lo ideal sería un Mosfet, pero el relay sigue siendo una alternativa muy interesante. 
Por ejemplo, si el sistema fallara con el Mosfet es probable que ocurran dos cosas: 

1) que el motor se pase de vueltas.
2) que el motor no vuelva a arrancar debido a que al no tener polarización, el Mosfet quedó en estado de corte.

Con el relay sin embargo el segundo paso estaría salvado. Pareciera un tema menor, pero es muy importante. 

De todas maneras sigo buscando. Algunas cositas ya las tengo.


----------



## ivanutn

loren me imagino que un auto con catalizador, posee seguro inyeccion electronica, entonces el corte se hace con la computadora delauto directamente, hay modificaciones que se que se hacen, lo que no se es como.

mnicolau tu auto tiene tacometro? yo conecte la entrada del LM al mismo punto que esta conectado el tacometro, no recuerdo bien a donde va el cable, pero debe ser al primario de la bobina. y con el tema de donde cortar, podes hacer lo en varios luganes, lo que yo hacia era cortocircuitar el platino del auto, pero tenes que tener varios cuidados con el tema del relé, porque c pueden quedar pegados los contactos por algun pico de tensión.
sino pone en cortocircuito el primario o secundario de la bobina.
no c si es lo mejor lo que tengo andando, pero funciona barbaro y nunca falló. yo c lo puse xq   al auto lo manejan varios (de la familia) y siempre esta el pariente tarado que lo vueltea o lo pisa a fondo en 4° y lo lleva a 160. lo tengo mas por seguridad que para hacer facha, limito velocidad maxima y las RPM. la regulacion la tengo escondida y solo yo se donde esta. el corte esta mas o menos a 5500 RPM.


----------



## mnicolau

jaja muy bien ese uso q le das.. yo tengo puesto el tacómetro q armé en una moto, y conecté el 2917 en la entrada de la bobina. Leí de alguien q puso el rele ahí y no le anduvo el tema del corte, el comparador se quedaba sin tensión a comparar y apagaba la moto, voy a probar haber q tal.

Saludos, gracias


----------



## loren

Hola, el tacómetro de un coche con platinos siempre toma la señal del borne " - " de la bobina, que es justo el que va a dichos platinos. Si quieres dejar de excitar a la bobina, simplemente ponle un relé en serie entre el borne de la batería y los platinos, que aguante bastantes amperios. Decirte que los platinos son propiamente unos contactos y duran bastante tiempo, por lo que imagínate un relé que va a actuar una vez cada un montón de tiempo. Por regla general los relés en los coches siempre fallan por que la bobina de actuación se estropee o que se queden pegados los contactos, por lo que la única pega sería que no te cortara la inyección, pero utilizando un transistor si se estropea te quedas sin corriente de primario, con la consiguiente chispas en las bujías. Yo sinceramente si lo tuviera que hacer lo haría de ese modo. En cuanto, si lo tuviera que hacer en un coche de inyección, el cual debe tener corte de inyección de por sí, y no quisiera tocar la electrónica, lo haría cortando la alimentación de algún inyector por lo que disminuiría la potencia del motor, ya que si lo hiciesemos sobre la chispa de bujía se produciría el deterioro del catalizador.
Gracias y saludos.


----------



## ivanutn

el circuito del tacometro que ue esta en una hoja de aplicacion del LM2907 que trada sobre tacometros y velocimetros, el integrado que yo tengo es el LM2907N-8, y el tacometro que use es el de la pag 10 de dicha hoja . . . 

le adjunto el archivo para que lo vajen, hay muchos otros circuitos que estan muy buenos . . .


----------



## Eduardo ringler

Amigos :es verdadque el un SCR trabajando en continua se activa aplicando un voltege en la pata GATE y queda activado aunque retires este voltage del GATE y para liberar hay que puentiar anodo y katodo ó retirar el voltage ....pero en la configuracion "paralelo con el platino " es justamente el platino el que libera al scr porque lo puentea constantemente
Lo que si hay que tener en cuenta que al activarse el scr la señal que sensa el lm2917 desaparece y libera al scr....es por esto que se siente un rateo en el motor cuando actua el limitador de RPMs


----------



## thors

ceroTHD_

esta claro que el auto no lo usaras para ir al supermercado .... entonces  vale mas que conviertas tu encendido de platinos a electronico ..ganaras mas control para el punto de encendido y carga de conbustible ... y es mas facil controlar las rpm de forma mas segura por  que limitaras las rpm en forma digital


----------



## Inductor

Yo pienso que podrias hacer pruebas limitando la velocidad con una electro valvula,cortas el vacío que da el avance,es decir desonetaria  la electrovalvula el vacío que llega al distribuidor es donde perdera potencia debido a que el encendido se sale de sincronia hasta que bajes la velocidad el circuito libera la electrovalvula y todo normal abajo del limite maximo RPM

has pruebas, enciende el motor aceleralo un poco en determinado momento desconecta la manguera de vacio y veras que efecto tiene.


----------



## Eduardo ringler

Inductor dijo:
			
		

> Yo pienso que podrias hacer pruebas limitando la velocidad con una electro valvula,cortas el vacío que da el avance,es decir desonetaria  la electrovalvula el vacío que llega al distribuidor es donde perdera potencia debido a que el encendido se sale de sincronia hasta que bajes la velocidad el circuito libera la electrovalvula y todo normal abajo del limite maximo RPM
> 
> has pruebas, enciende el motor aceleralo un poco en determinado momento desconecta la manguera de vacio y veras que efecto tiene.



Para esto hay que saber que tipo de avence tienen ...Por Vacio o centrifugo


----------



## marcedelu

ivanutn dijo:
			
		

> para que no entendi bien, cortas el encendido directamente con el LM? te aconsejo el circuito con el TL081, me parece mas simple y efectivo.
> yo lo arme con el LM2907, use un circuito que esta en el datasheet, y el TL081 como comparador y funcionó, lo arme primero como luz testigo y desp probe de hacer que corte y funciono barbaro . . . .



hola quisiera saber si me podes pasr el esquema electrico o el pc, el corte funciona como los cortes convencionales o lo unico q hace es apagar el motor ?


----------



## fedelectricc

hola yo soy nuevo en esto pero me gusta la electronica y ando con ganas de hacer un limitador de rpm algien q me tire una idea desde ya muchas grasias


----------



## yoelmicro

Hola a todos en el foro.

Aquí les dejo un circuito para limitar las (RPM) de un motor mono cilindro 2T; Que originalmente fue diseñado para los CARTINS de carrera, pues sufren de fundirse por exceso de velocidad en pavimentos resbaladizos. 

También podrán modificar la constante RC del  TIMER 555 para motores de más cilindros, mas adelante explico cómo hacer dicha modificación.
El circuito consta de un digitizer + un conversor de Frecuencia  a Tensión seguido de un comparador.
IC2b es el encargado de amplificar el pulso proveniente del platino o del captor magnético y llevarlo a niveles digitales (Digitizer), luego después el pulso negativo es acoplado al 555 IC1 que se encuentra en la configuración de (OneShot);  El tiempo que por default tiene la red RC es de aproximadamente 5mS, logrando una resolución de 100mV por cada 100RPM.

Veamos esto:

100RPM = (100/60) RPS  y  100/60=Frecuencia=1,66Hz

Entonces:

Periodo =  1/(100/60) = 0,6S = 600mS

De la formula básica de conversión de (Fr) a (T):

Vout = Duty * Vcc = [Ton/( Ton+Toff)]*Vcc  = [Ton/T]*Vcc

Ton=5mS por la constante de tiempo establecida en el 555

Toff= 600-5 = 595mS y T = 600

Si el voltaje de alimentación del circuito es de 12Vdc entonces el voltaje de salida en el pin 3 del 555 con una frecuencia de 1,66Hz aplicada en su entrada será:

Vout=(5/600)*12 = 0,1Vdc = 100mV

Este circuito es capaz de variar tención en la salida pues lo que hace es modular ancho de pulso; Recuerden que Ton es fija, esto trae consigo límites de frecuencia, por ejemplo para este circuito los límites de RPM son:

Vout=Vcc  

Ton=T

Como Ton=5mS la frecuencia en la entrada del circuito será de 1/5*10-3=200Hz y las revoluciones del motor 200*60=12000RPM.

Solo con variar la constante de RC del Timer (555) podrán modificar para que funcione en diversos motores utilizando las formulas antes mencionadas.
La salida del 555 esta acoplada a una red RC que sirve de deemphasis y acoplada a la entrada del comparador de tención IC2a, con el control podrán pre ajustar a partir de cuantas RPM silenciar la chispa en la bujía.
En el caso de que el motor tenga encendido tradicional (PLATINOS) o Electrónico (CDI) podrán unir Control y Disparo en el circuito.
Poner el Control + Disparo con el Platino o el pulso que llega al SCR.

Espero les sirva de algo este diseño.


----------



## kusanagy100

hola a todos, muy buen aporte yoelmicro , resulta q lo simule en el livewire pero no se porque no me anda

yo lo voy a subir aca aver si alguno me da una manito o me dice donde esta la falla por la cual no anda , osea no dispara nunca el mosfet   

saludos a todos


----------



## yoelmicro

Hola a todos en el foro.

kusanagy100  lamento decirte que yo no tengo el programa que dices (Livewire), 
yo lo hago con PROTEUS, si me mandas el .rar del proteus entonces podre ayudarte.

De todas formas mira bien el eléctrico del circuito y también el estimulo que le das con el generador en la entrada.

Estaré en los foros para ayudarte.
Gracias

Edito:

En el circuito C3 es de 100pF y no de 10pF, es un err

Disculpen......


----------



## kusanagy100

hola yoelmicro, me gustaria si me podrias pasar el circuito en proteus , de ultima me lo bajo y entonces asi si lo pruebo quisiera hacerle algunos pequeños cambios , desde ya gracias y saludos


----------



## elfrancho

Amigos... me presento soy Francisco de Santa Fe.. ya tengo todo armado y funciona a la perfeccion!  UN SALUDO grande a todos


----------



## zeta_bola_1

elfrancho dijo:
			
		

> Amigos... me presento soy Francisco de Santa Fe.. ya tengo todo armado y funciona a la perfeccion!  UN SALUDO grande a todos



ok, bien ahi  , y que circuito terminaste usando? saludos


----------



## pechan2007

hola el frnacho, bienvenido al foro, me gustaria saber como zeta_bola_1 que circuito usaste?

salu2!


----------



## elfrancho

Bué, basicamente usé el famoso LM2917..  El circuito que está en la hoja de datos para 4 cilindros...  OJO a todos.. tiene que filtrar bien la fuente del auto. porque si bien es una bateria de 12 V, hay momentos en donde podemos tomar una lectura de 11,5V o 14 V, depende de las RPM, la carga, etc..  Para esto puse un Regulador LM7809. Bueno eso en cuanto a convertir la frecuecia a tensión.
Luego, la salida del LM2917 la metí a un comparador por medio de 100K.´OJO aquí tambien de donde vamos a tomar la Vref (Tension de referencia), como ya he dicho la alimentación del automovil es muy mala.. fue por eso que coloqué un zenner de 6V1 con un preset para regular la referencia. Y por ultimo la salida del comparador en mi caso un LM311 a un NPN y con esto encenderíamos el shiftlight o en su defecto el elemento que nos cortará el sistema de encendido...

Alguien me entendió? jajaj


----------



## zeta_bola_1

elfrancho dijo:
			
		

> ...encenderíamos el shiftlight o en su defecto el elemento que nos cortará el sistema de encendido...



bien, te entendi, pero que elemento usaste para hacer el corte?saludos


----------



## kusanagy100

hola yoelmicro te hago unas preguntas de tu circuito de corte, con el zener q regula a 12v todo bien siemrpe ivuando aya tension por encima de este valor pero cuando la tensión cae por debajo de este valor q pasa? 
tendrias las pcb con las ubicaciones de los componentes?
ha y alguien me podria explicar como se conecta en un encendido cdi y en uno convencional?
el lm939 se puede reemplazar por un tl072? o si o si tiene q ser 939

un saludo  stuart


----------



## elfrancho

zeta_bola_1 dijo:
			
		

> elfrancho dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...encenderíamos el shiftlight o en su defecto el elemento que nos cortará el sistema de encendido...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bien, te entendi, pero que elemento usaste para hacer el corte?saludos
Hacer clic para expandir...


Obviamente un tiristor, ya que es muy seguro para no generar falsas chispas...  Solo "desapega" cuando el platino esta cerrado y no hay tension en su gate. En cambio un transistor o un relé despegan justo en el momento que le dejamos de aplicar tension y esto puede traer consecuencias graves


----------



## zeta_bola_1

okok, muy entendible todo. ahora les tengo que pedir disculpas, el dueño del auto lo va a vender ahora que le hizo el motor. asi que me quede sin auto al que ponerle el limitador    . de todas maneras voy a seguir viendo el hilo del post. saludos


----------



## elfrancho

Y? ya murio loco?


----------



## yoelmicro

kusanagy100

El zener solo está para limitar la tensión máxima aplicada al circuito y solo eso, si la tensión del coche baja por debajo del umbral de alimentación del 555 entonces si no funcionara.
Pero eso no te debe importar pues hablamos de menos de 5Vdc, por que el voltaje baje no dará error visible pues como dije Vout=Duty*Vcc  y como el comparador tiene el mismo Vcc no tendra problemas.
Además esto es solo suponiendo que lo alimentas con dinamo o alternador y a muy bajas revoluciones realmente no interesa la variación del DC que es aplicado.
El Proteus no emula el Op solo el 555, me podrías decir donde bajo el livewire.
Aquí te mando la ubicación de los componentes.


----------



## kusanagy100

aca te dejo un link del foro donde hay multitud de programas de simulacion y mas

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f13/programas-simulacion-diseno-circuitos-electronicos-19/

saludos STUART


----------



## elfrancho

Che muchachos, alguien probo esto con encendido electronico?  a mi no me anda!  Con auto platinero anda de 10, pero con encendido lectronico NO  
Alguien tiene idea de porque no?


----------



## kusanagy100

hola elfrancho primero decinos q circuito de corte utilizaste, si el q emplea el LM o el del 555 y comentanos en el auto con encendido electronico como lo conectaste al circuito este. yo tengo entendido q se deve cortar la señal der disparo del sensor hall , q alguien me corrija si em equivoco

saludos STUART


----------



## elfrancho

kusanagy100 dijo:
			
		

> hola elfrancho primero decinos q circuito de corte utilizaste, si el q emplea el LM o el del 555 y comentanos en el auto con encendido electronico como lo conectaste al circuito este. yo tengo entendido q se deve cortar la señal der disparo del sensor hall , q alguien me corrija si em equivoco
> 
> saludos STUART



kusanagy100, gracias por molestarte, en mi auto, un renault 6 anda, en un 128 platinero tambien, pero en un ford sierra, un fiat duna, no anduvo...


La señal la tomo dl negativo d la bobina en ambos casos, y el circuito utilizado es el del lm2917, vos decis que hoy que cortar el sensor hall?  porque por ejemplo en el duna, el modulo va atornillado al distribuidor y ni siquiera salen cables del sensor, se conecta directamente por adentro.

nos vemos...


----------



## kusanagy100

yoelmicro dijo:
			
		

> Hola a todos en el foro.
> 
> Aquí les dejo un circuito para limitar las (RPM) de un motor mono cilindro 2T; Que originalmente fue diseñado para los CARTINS de carrera, pues sufren de fundirse por exceso de velocidad en pavimentos resbaladizos.
> 
> También podrán modificar la constante RC del  TIMER 555 para motores de más cilindros, mas adelante explico cómo hacer dicha modificación.
> El circuito consta de un digitizer + un conversor de Frecuencia  a Tensión seguido de un comparador.
> IC2b es el encargado de amplificar el pulso proveniente del platino o del captor magnético y llevarlo a niveles digitales (Digitizer), luego después el pulso negativo es acoplado al 555 IC1 que se encuentra en la configuración de (OneShot);  El tiempo que por default tiene la red RC es de aproximadamente 5mS, logrando una resolución de 100mV por cada 100RPM.
> 
> Veamos esto:
> 
> 100RPM = (100/60) RPS  y  100/60=Frecuencia=1,66Hz
> 
> Entonces:
> 
> Periodo =  1/(100/60) = 0,6S = 600mS
> 
> De la formula básica de conversión de (Fr) a (T):
> 
> Vout = Duty * Vcc = [Ton/( Ton+Toff)]*Vcc  = [Ton/T]*Vcc
> 
> Ton=5mS por la constante de tiempo establecida en el 555
> 
> Toff= 600-5 = 595mS y T = 600
> 
> Si el voltaje de alimentación del circuito es de 12Vdc entonces el voltaje de salida en el pin 3 del 555 con una frecuencia de 1,66Hz aplicada en su entrada será:
> 
> Vout=(5/600)*12 = 0,1Vdc = 100mV
> 
> Este circuito es capaz de variar tención en la salida pues lo que hace es modular ancho de pulso; Recuerden que Ton es fija, esto trae consigo límites de frecuencia, por ejemplo para este circuito los límites de RPM son:
> 
> Vout=Vcc
> 
> Ton=T
> 
> Como Ton=5mS la frecuencia en la entrada del circuito será de 1/5*10-3=200Hz y las revoluciones del motor 200*60=12000RPM.
> 
> Solo con variar la constante de RC del Timer (555) podrán modificar para que funcione en diversos motores utilizando las formulas antes mencionadas.
> La salida del 555 esta acoplada a una red RC que sirve de deemphasis y acoplada a la entrada del comparador de tención IC2a, con el control podrán pre ajustar a partir de cuantas RPM silenciar la chispa en la bujía.
> En el caso de que el motor tenga encendido tradicional (PLATINOS) o Electrónico (CDI) podrán unir Control y Disparo en el circuito.
> Poner el Control + Disparo con el Platino o el pulso que llega al SCR.
> 
> Espero les sirva de algo este diseño.




quisiera saber q valores tendria q ponerle a la constante del 555 para un motor de 4 cilindros, ya q por una revolucion este tiene 2 chispas, no me quedo muy claro el tema de los calculos, si me le pueden explicar emjor gracias.

saludos


----------



## crocha

buenas muchachos, como veran soy nuevo en el foro y tampoco me quedo muy claro el tema de RC al 555 para un motor 4 cilindros al igual que kusanagy100 si me podrian ayudar se los voy a agradecer; desde el 98 que me recibi de tecnico y hace 5 que soy policia asi que como veran hace mucho que no estoy en el tema, desde ya muchas gracias y saludos para todos.


----------



## yoelmicro

kusanagy100 en tu caso como tienes 2chispas por (RPM) solo tienes que  dividir la constante de 5mS entre 2 dando un valor de 2,5mS ahora.
Utiliza las formulas del 555 y calcula los nuevos valores de los componentes en la constante RC.

Para los motores de más cilindros solo tendrán que saber cuántas chispas por revolución y dividir la constante original de 5mS por la cantidad de chispa por RPM.

Espero hora entiendan como hacerlo para otros motores.


----------



## kusanagy100

lamentablemente caso pro la mitad lo de las formulas, pero con este programa creoq  seria faci calcularlo .

igual no entiendo de la base, de donde sale 5ms osea porque 5ms

y si pongo en un auto de cuatro cilindros el circuito tal como esta q pasa? ( al tipica pregunta no? jejeje)

saludos gente


----------



## yoelmicro

Mira todo parte de la base de un motor de un solo cilindro que gira a 1RPM tiene una frecuencia (1/T) y como 1minuto tiene 60s entonces 1/60s=0,0167Hz ahora si quisieras que la conversión de F a V tenga una resolución de (1mV) por (RPM) tendrías que despejar la formula antes expuesta:

Vout=(Ton/T)*Vcc

Donde Ton será la constante del 555

 Vcc=12

Vout=0,001V=1mV

T=60s 

Esto quedaría:

Ton/T=Vout/Vcc

Ton=(Vout/Vcc)*T=0,005s=(0,001/12)*60

Dándote una constante para el 555 de 0,005s=5mS

Cabe notar que este circuito es dependiente del voltaje de alimentación, por eso mismo no pueden estabilizar por separado los circuitos, sino acoplarlos juntos para que automáticamente se corrija la referencia del comparador.

Con respecto al problema de ponerlo así mismo en un motor de mas cilindros esto daría error pues la constante está basada en 1 chispa por RPM y en los casos de 4 son dos por RPM multiplicando por 2 la frecuencia en la entrada del mismo, es por eso que tendrán que dividir la constante /2 para 4cilindros.

Bueno espero que entiendan ahora en lo profundo su funcionamiento.
Gracias…….


----------



## elfrancho

Hola muchachos tengo un problema y no se como resolverlo...

Resulta que hice un limitador de RPM,y funciona de 10 con autos PLATINEROS....

Pero en autos con encendido electronico NO, ya que el tiristor me queda "pegado".  el platino lo "despega" porque lo puentéa directamente, pero se ve que el transistor interno de los modulos de encendido no....  

Pude hacer que se despegue, pero poniendo una resistencia en serie al tiristor, que es de 15 W y calienta muchisimo, quisiera saber si a ustedes se les ocurre algo...  aca les dejo el diagrama....







Gracias y saludos a todos


----------



## crocha

elfrancho como andas, como veras soy nuevo en el foro, y queria pedirte si podrias a modo de gauchada poner el esquema electrico completo con sus respectivos valores del limitador que vos hiciste . desde ya muchas garcias


----------



## Fogonazo

elfrancho dijo:
			
		

> .......Pero en autos con encendido electronico NO, ya que el tiristor me queda "pegado".  el platino lo "despega" porque lo puentéa directamente, pero se ve que el transistor interno de los modulos de encendido no....



Al cerrar los platinos se cortocircuita el SCR y al dejar de circular corriente por el SCR y este pasa al estado de no conducción, la corriente es perezosa, siempre circula por el camino mas corto, en este caso los platinos.



> Pude hacer que se despegue, pero poniendo una resistencia en serie al tiristor, que es de 15 W y calienta muchisimo, quisiera saber si a ustedes se les ocurre algo......



¿ En que situación se calienta, ante un exceso de RPM o en funcionamiento normal ?

¿ Por que no intercalas el contacto NC (Normal Cerrado) de un relee entre la bobina y el transistor ?


----------



## elfrancho

Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> 1 ¿ En que situación se calienta, ante un exceso de RPM o en funcionamiento normal ?
> 
> 2 ¿ Por que no intercalas el contacto NC (Normal Cerrado) de un relee entre la bobina y el transistor ?



1 Calienta en el momento que limita, usando este dispositivo para "controlador de largada", el piloto puede estar con el acelerador a fondo esperando que largue el semaforo alrededor de 10 segundos o un poco mas, y en ese momento obviamente el limitador accionado...   asi que tengo miedo de que se cocine la resistencia...  calienta mucho...

2 No, ya probé tambien con un MOSFET, pero si corto la ignicion en tiempo errado, genero una chispa en el secundario de la bobina que genera contraexplociones...  En cambio el Tiristor despega JUSTO cuando el platino ya está cerrado...  entonces de esta manera evitamos generar falsas chispas !  se entiende?

Y con un relé sería imposible debido a la velocidad de conmutacion...


----------



## Fogonazo

Si es así, solo se me ocurre resistencia mas grande (En potencia) o 4 de 24 Ohms 10W en paralelo.


----------



## elfrancho

Che... y que pasaria si pongo una resistencia mucho mas grande?

Con mi analisis pasaria lo siguiente...  mientras mas grande la RES, mas corriente circularia por el modulo de encendido y tendría chispa en el secundario de la bobina...  con menos intensidad...

Sera así?


----------



## Eduardo

Proba poniendo 1 o 2 diodos en serie con el tiristor.


----------



## elfrancho

Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> Es lo que escribí, pero NO mas grande en valor sino en capacidad de disipación



No, no tengo lugar en el gabinete y quiero evitar la temperatura....  



> Exactamente al revés, al ser de mayor valor la resistencia circula menos corriente, y puede llegar a no actuar sobre la chispa.



Creo q me entendiste mal, si yo agrando la resistencia en serie al tiristor, va a circular MAS corriente por el modulo de encendido...  Si no estoy loco es así o no?


----------



## Fogonazo

Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> Exactamente al revés, *al ser de mayor valor la resistencia circula menos corriente, y puede llegar a no actuar sobre la chispa.*



Justamente, si la mayor parte de la corriente pasa por el modulo de encendido y la mínima por el SCR, el control de RPM puede llegar *a no actuar*.


----------



## zeta_bola_1

al final, muchachos, cual es el circuito para usar? por que veo varias variantes y a todos les funca distintos, me gustaria hacer unas pruebitas, en un fiat uno con encendido electronico, bah, de electronico no se que tiene, pero de platinos no es. anteriormente postearon una imagen de un sensor hall, y eso ande esta?por que con esa imagen si que me mataron. no puede ser de dificil contruccion un bichito de estos, en argentina los venden por 150 mangos, pero es mejor si lo hace uno mismo y en el transcurso aprende un poco. pido ayuda, amigos, ayuda. saludos


----------



## dandany

el del cartin me parece magnifico para motos de cilindrada variable asta para una vieja 600 que no tenga corte ya que estos motores trabajan a mas de 12000 revolucionesde 50 a 1300 cc estoy hablando de motos ay que la caja es mas reducida y nesesita mas vueltas para generar mas velocidad lo voy a probar al circuito de yoelmicro y si anda le agradesco muchisimo a el ya uqe llevo AÑOS buscando circuitos de cortes en internet y nadie pero NADIE los quiere revelar sera alguna estrategia para el negocio muy buen foro che gracias chau! saludooos


----------



## gabriel_strizic

hola soy mecanico y tengo echo algunos cursos de electronica estoy preparando un  auto para laas picadas y estoy buscando de armar un limitador de RPM con un control de largada pero no se que integrado pueso usar ?


----------



## kosovo37

Amigo para eso es posible utilizar un conversor de frecuencia a voltaje primeramente luego tendras que usar un dspic, ya que vas a estar lidiando con ruido, el control de largada o Step 2 y el Rpm Limit podrias usar comparadores, aunque para hacerlo menos complicado es mejor hacerlo con pics, y si lo quieres hacer menos complicado todavia comprate un Msd Digital-6 PLus o un Digital-7, valen la pena ya que no tienes que matarte pensando y ya viene para todo eso, e incluso el Digital 7 es programable por computadora, yo tengo un digital-6, pero si quieres algo mas economico busca Crane o Mallory, tambien esta Jacobs Electronics o Summit.


Nota: Solo son ideas las que te estoy dando


----------



## caifanforever

la manera mas sencilla, asi para que te evites de mil confuciones,
utiliza un tacometro de los que traen chismoso, necesitas un relvedor de 5 patas, ponerlo de tal forma que cuando se active el chismoso a la vez se active el relevador y te corte la ignicion


----------



## kosovo37

No lo recomendaria asi amigo, ya que cuando cortes la ignicion el motor sigue girando y cuando vuelves a activarla hace una explosion y sigue prendido el carro normalmente, para la aplicacion que se le quiere dar no serviria, ya que se necesita que corte la ignicion alternando cada piston, es decir, que hace la ignicion en 7 pistones y en el 8 no si el motor es v8, y luego vuelve a hacer eso en otro de los pistones, mientras esta activo el limitador, eso se hace con el fin de que si el motor cuenta con mucha compresion no se rompan los pìstones..


Saludosss...


----------



## caifanforever

yo lo aplique asi y funciona, en mi caso el fin era no tener que soltar el pedal a hecer el cambio, de este modo no se sobre rebrerebolucion, y cuando metias la siguiente marcha la recibia con toda la potencia del motor, evitando cualquier perdida, aqui lo que sufre es el embrague pero ganas excelente tiempo, hay una trasmicion de prototipo en formula uno en el cual el motor iba al maximo rango y no perdias nada entre cambio y cambio algo asi como la cvt   en fin  espero sigan opinando de mi idea


----------



## caifanforever

me equiboque en una palabra mil disculpas era "sobrerevoluciona"


----------



## caifanforever

y pues respecto a que volveria la ignicion descontrolada, no es asi, solo se interrumpiria,  pero no se reiniciaria, que no es lo mismo, seguiria con el orden especifico que tenia sin singuna perturbacion
mi coche es un sentra  con el r20 es mi fierecilla


----------



## zeta_bola_1

es que los cortes o limitadores de los autos o motos originales funcionan cortando la chispa del distribuidor, no de cada piston, no se esfuerzan ni nada, si no ningun vehiculo funvionaria despues de un tiempo. tengo un clio 95 con el corte original de fabrica, y lo uso para joder, y el motor no se resiente, es precisamente para eso que existe el limitador. saludos


----------



## caifanforever

esa es la funcion que tiene la idea que expuse por primera vez, ya que es un carro anterior pues no tiene  cpu y queda desbocado


----------



## zeta_bola_1

no queda desbocado, no hace falta cpu ni nada, solo cortar la chispa, no queda resentido ni nada. el unico inconveniente que se tiene es en el caño de escape, ya que pasa combustible sin quemar, y con las altas temperaturas en el tubo puede llegar a prender ese combustible, dañando catalizador si se trata de un che mas nuevo


----------



## caifanforever

buen punto,


----------



## Hashy

*Hola amigos, leí todo el hilo del limitador de RPM y en base a eso hice un circuito basado en un tacomentro con un LM2917 que es un conversor de frecuencia a tensión, uno de los circuitos que aparece en el datasheet. A su salida lo mande a un comparador, cuando la tensión que se esta midiendo es igual a la tensión de referencia entonces limita, la entrada va a el negativo de la bobina (Distribuidor), y la salida es el que corta la tensión suministrada al platino (también se toma del Distribuidor), este circuito puede ser configurado para motores de 4 6 o 8 cilindros, no lo probé todavía pero supongo que funciona, lo dibuje así que disculpen si esta muy feo por que no me dio tiempo de pasarlo a la computadora y también les dejo el datasheet, el MosFet que use es un 50N06 que es de alto rendimiento, también se le puede poner un tiristor en vez del MosFet pero recuerden de poner un divisor que le de 4 o 5 volts que es lo que necesita para ser disparado, saludos y espero que les sirva de algo, y si encuentran algún error avisen.  *


----------



## caifanforever

en verdad fue util, genial


----------



## kusanagy100

amigos he armado y probado el circuito que posteo yoelmicro y lo probe en un rnault 9 con distribuidor.

conecte el positivo a la bateria ejej
el negatio tambien ( ovbio no)
el disparo y control los uni y lo conecte al del medio del distribuidor osea el platino y resulta que cuando le doy arranque me corta la chispa no me arranca el motor.

le saco la bateria y arranca normalmente. lo estare conectando mal?

si mido el negativo del circuito y el control + disparo con un ometro me da continuidad estara mal el mosfet?


----------



## dandany

Una pregunta a yoelmicro soy un poco inexperto yo, que significa suministro te referis a 12v de la bateria? disparo a la bobina? y comun y control nose a que se refiere eso y en un pertinax de cuanto por cuanto lo voy a poder armar? y el diodo VZ12v lo pido asi?


----------



## monagaucho

Hola gente del foro! tengo unas enormes ganas de armarlo para un 128 pero que valores de componentes tengo que cambiarle al 555 para este motor?   ya que no entiendo nada de las formulas y estoy tratando de entender hace una semana pero no caso una! por favor si alguien sabe los valores y me los puede decir le agradecería enormemente.

                                                                                                                                            Saludos, Mauricio.


Poor favor ayudaaaaaa! le voy a preparar el motor al super e. de mi hermano y no doy pie con bola con el tema de los calculos!cuando lo tenga todo dejo los link de video con el super al corte gritando un poco con llamitas jaja!


----------



## dandany

che yoelmicro pordes desirme eso que te pregunte en el post anterior porfavor lo nesesito para mi renault laguna


----------



## maravillas

hola buenas hashi.
digamos que tengo una lancha rapida  de dos motores bombardier.  los cuales son de dos cilindros en 2 tiempos.
cuando un piston esta arriba el otro esta abajo.
asta aqui todo claro no?.
pero el encendido que le hice yo , adaptandome al original.
tenia un captador fijo de estos de iman con bobina.
y en el plato magnetico tiene 2 salientes magneticos que pasan por el ruptor  a 180 grados de diferencia. 
las dos bujias reciben disparo al mismo tiempo.
cuando un piston esta arriba y el otro bajo , reciben disparo los dos. y cuando sube el otro y baja el otro al igual disparan los dos de serie.
teniendo esto en cuenta .... 
como deveria poner  las resistencias  en tu circuito limitador.
ya que este motor se tiene que limitar a 8000 rpm  y  da dos pulsos por vuelta. osea  1 cada 180 grados de volante de motor.
muchas gracias y esto es urgente .
ya que  estas lanchas  cuando tienen su revision estas obligado a canviar la centralita , porque limitan las rpm a 3000 rpm.
asta que canvias la centralita  .. hablamos de   500 euros.
asi que le hice unos encendidos separados ... y funciona sin problema  .. el problema es si no limitas los 8000 rpm  crea autoencendido .... y no hay quien pare a los motores...    
hablo de 2 motores rotax 787 de 110 cavallos cada uno.


----------



## Hashy

Hola maravillas.
El circuito que arme viene en configuraciones para 4, 6 y 8 cilindros, y tengo entendido por lo que me contas que esos motores son de 2 cilindros no?, pero nada esta perdido, te podria decir que en la pata 4 del LM2917 donde elejis el numero de cilindros le pongas en ves de 100k, aumentarlo a 200k por que la resistencia baja cuando el numero de cilindros es mayor, te recomendaria, que antes de probarlo en esos motores de 110hp, lo pruebes en motores de dos cilindros mas chicos, para testearlo bien, el ajuste de las reboluciones lo haces con el potenciometro, cuando encuentres que te corte en 8000rpm le pones una resistencia fija y sacas el pote, y ya estaria para probarlo en los motores de 110hp.
Si mal no recuerdo, por cada 4000rpm que medis con el circuito tenes 1V a la salida del LM2917, si queres tambien lo podes calcular, pero lo mas recomendable para mi es testearlo con otro motor para que no alla errores. yo casi lo tengo armado para un VW1500 de 4 cilindros. Si lo llegas a probar avisame como te fueron los resultados. Saludos


----------



## dandany

Alguien tiene idea del circuito de yoelmicro el disparo descubir recien que es el que va a la bobina comun no entiendo para que sirve comun suministro y aquellos si son tan amables ya arme el pcb pero no tengo idea de eso agradecere la respuesta si me la dicen.


----------



## Hashy

Hola Dandany, el SUMINISTRO es la alimentacion osea 12V que lo podes tomar de la bateria o directamente despues de la llave de encendido para que el circuito empiese a funcionar cuando tengas prendido el motor, el COMUN es el negativo que tambien lo tomas de la bateria, y el DISPARO+CONTROL lo tomas del negativo de la bobina, el que entra en el distribuidor.


----------



## dandany

gracias hashi!


----------



## chechoa

hola Hashy, queria saber si me podes pasar el diagrama y los componentes del limitador de rpm que hiciste yo lo queria poner en un 6 cil, y saber como conectarlo o si es + y -, y - de la bobina nada mas, desde ya muchas gracias.


----------



## Hashy

Hola chechoa te adjunto el diagrama a este comentario, los comonentes estan anotados todos en el dibujo, y ademas de como conectarlo, tenes la alimentacion del circuito y la tierra que serian el + y - de la bateria y el - de la bobina que es el que entra en el distribuidor, para que te funcione con un 6 cilindros tenes que poner en paralelo con la resistencia de 100k que esta en el pin 4 del LM2917 una resistencia de 200k, si hay algo que no se entienda del dibujo o del circuito no dudes en preguntar.


----------



## chechoa

gracias hashy, si podes pasame en limpio los componentes si no es mucho, y en la seleccion de nº de cilindros pongo solo el de 6 con una r de 200k y lo conecto a masa?, no tendras el circuito de imprecion para la plaqueta?, bueno desde ya gracias. a y maso cuanto gastaste?


----------



## Hashy

No tengo el circuito de impreso, pero a mas tardar en unos dias lo paso en limpio y lo posteo, ahora no puedo por que estoy a full con la escuela y tengo q estudiar para un examen, tenes que poner la resistencia de 100k en paralelo con una de 200k a tierra, mas o menos me gaste $35 me salio bastante barato jeje.


----------



## Hashy

Hola gente, visitando paguinas web buscando información me encontre, con el circuito de un limitador de RPM al parecer totalmente funcional, no el que ise yo pero uno parecido y muy similar al mio, partiendo como base de un CI LM2917, les paso la pagina para que tengan mas opciones de circuitos de limitadores para armar, la pagina esta en ingles pero lo que interesa es el circuito y ademas se puede traducir facilmente con el google. 
http://cp_www.tripod.com/rotary/pg13.htm 
y aca esta la imagen del circuito limitador de RPM http://cp_www.tripod.com/rotary/images/pg13_02b.gif
Saludos...


----------



## chechoa

hola hashy funciono el limitador que hiciste, o nunca lo probaste. es queria saber para hacerlo o no.


----------



## monagaucho

Hola hashy tenes el esquema para un 4 cil.?


----------



## kvapil

hola gente estaba leyendo del tema de cortes de rpm.. yo queria saber tengo un tacometro comun y corriente y quiero adaptarle algo asi como un relay inversor o un modulo para cuando io coloque X cantidad de vueltas, el flash del taco se prenda y corte las rpm.. quisiera saber como hacerlo gracias


----------



## alechivo

Hola Muchachos! Excelente Foro!

Estoy interesado por lo mismo que kvapil. es decir conectar a un LYF de 11.000 rpm algun modulo o placa que corte la chispa de la bobina a sierta XXXX rpm.
Desde ya muchas gracias..
PD: al que me ayude con los datos y información... me pasan una calco personal y le pego al 600 de competicion.   

Saludos Cordiales.


----------



## alechivo

Muchachos insistiendo con este tema..
Como me pueden ayudar para agregar al tacomentro LYF un corte de rpm en 6000 ...
PLEASE!


----------



## Keegan

alechivo dijo:
			
		

> Muchachos insistiendo con este tema..
> Como me pueden ayudar para agregar al tacomentro LYF un corte de rpm en 6000 ...
> PLEASE!



Usa la señal del Shift Light.


----------



## victor0601

ahora como fabricar un circuito parecido al del shift light pero al dar la señal (+) conectarlo a un rele inversor y que este actue al positivo de la bobina, cortando la corriente... esto sirviria tanto en enc electronicos y platineros...

saludos.........


----------



## zeta_bola_1

revisaron el post de mnicolau con taco corte limitador?

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/viewtopic.php?p=212909#212909


yo lo hice para usar de limitador de largada y funca de 10


saludos


----------



## daniel69

hola amigos como veran soy nuevo por aca y tengo una duda conrespecto al limitador ya que yo poseo uno de los que venden ya armados, y como todos saben les borran los codigos de los componentes y resulta que se me quemo , y aca viene la pregunta que es un transistor de potencia un tiristor o un transisto mosfet ? desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## mnicolau

Hola daniel, en realidad podría ser cualquiera de los 3, colocá una foto de la placa de ambos lados, a lo mejor así podemos sacar alguna conclusión...

PD: bienvenido al foro...

Saludos


----------



## daniel69

mnicolau dijo:


> Hola daniel, en realidad podría ser cualquiera de los 3, colocá una foto de la placa de ambos lados, a lo mejor así podemos sacar alguna conclusión...
> 
> PD: bienvenido al foro...
> 
> Saludos



ok gracias en cuanto pueda les paso las fotos asi me dan una mano desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## daniel69

bueno aca tengo algunas fotos de la placa y lado componentes ,





[/ATTACH] cables rojo (positivo), negro (negat.),y verdes son los que van conectados al negativo de la bobina de encendido , bueno amigos lo dejo en sus manos expertas desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## daniel69

mnicolau dijo:


> Hola daniel, en realidad podría ser cualquiera de los 3, colocá una foto de la placa de ambos lados, a lo mejor así podemos sacar alguna conclusión...
> 
> PD: bienvenido al foro...
> 
> Saludos



ai subi algunas fotos espero que sirvan


----------



## mnicolau

Bueno la distribución de pines es base, colector, emisor, en el caso de ser un transistor bipolar (o gate, drain, source) si es un mosfet. Un tiristor no parecería ser.

Alcanzan a verse unos nº en la inscripción del TR, no los alcanzas a distinguir?

Yo probaría primero un bipolar TIP35 y sino un Mosfet IRFP250 (pero dudo que sea un Mosfet), ambos tienen la misma distribución de pines y similar encapsulado.

Te consulto, el elemento que te permite elegir las RPMs a las cual cortar, es un potenciómetro o una llave selectora?

Saludos


----------



## daniel69

mnicolau dijo:


> Bueno la distribución de pines es base, colector, emisor, en el caso de ser un transistor bipolar (o gate, drain, source) si es un mosfet. Un tiristor no parecería ser.
> 
> Alcanzan a verse unos nº en la inscripción del TR, no los alcanzas a distinguir?
> 
> Yo probaría primero un bipolar TIP35 y sino un Mosfet IRFP250 (pero dudo que sea un Mosfet), ambos tienen la misma distribución de pines y similar encapsulado.
> 
> Te consulto, el elemento que te permite elegir las RPMs a las cual cortar, es un potenciómetro o una llave selectora?
> 
> Saludos



si es un pote , a vos que te parece que los integrados que tiene son el lm 2917 y un tl 081? porque esa es la sensacion que a mi me da


----------



## mnicolau

daniel69 dijo:


> si es un pote , a vos que te parece que los integrados que tiene son el lm 2917 y un tl 081? porque esa es la sensacion que a mi me da



Muy posiblemente.. pero el IC de 8 pines parecería ser un OpAmp dual, tipo TL072 ya que todos los pines tienen uso.. habría que estudiar el circuito mejor.

Saludos


----------



## daniel69

bueno amigo te comento que el tip 35 funciono jolla gracias por el dato y bueno cualquier duda com la placa me avisan .a ver si la pueden deducir asi lo pueden tener todos los amigos de foro y no tienen que pagar fortuna 
gracias un saludo


----------



## german012

Hola hashy, como estas?te queria preguntar sobre tu circuito del corte para saber si lo habias probado,yo tengo ganas de hacerlo.No tengo muy buenos conocimientos de electronica pero algo entiendo.En la conexion,el (-) de la bobina lo conectas al disparo y tambien al control? y el positivo de la bobina adonde? ah,otra cosa,si lo quisiera hacer para una moto 110 de 1 solo cilindro se podria?desde ya muchas gracias y excelente idea!!saludos


----------



## LuisAP

Buenas, lo primero disculparme por no haber leído antes de postear.Cree un tema nuevo.:cabezon:hno:

Mi duda es referente a como cortar la inyección, ya que tengo preparando un circuito para limitar las revoluciones de un motor (concretamente una moto) y lo que necesito es que metodo sería mejor para el corte de la inyeccion.
Os pongo las soluciones que tengo pensadas, para que me ayudéis a optar por una opción u otra, mi principal interés es que sea lo más rápido posible en el corte y activación.
Opción 1 relé:
Concretamente esta fue la primera opción que tome, además con contactos cerrado NC  en reposo, para que en caso de fallo del sistema, simplemente no actuara.
Inconvenientes que veo:
	Durabilidad, velocidad de actuar, etc.

Opción 2 4066:
La siguiente opción es utilizar un 4066, os pongo circuito de cómo he pensado montarlo más o menos (J1 sería donde actuaría el limitador)
Mis dudas son, 
¿Es suficientemente rápido?
¿Es fiable?
Opción 3 
Algo como el 4066, pero que en reposo este en ON, no sé cómo hacerlo.
¿Cómo podría hacer algo similar, pero que en reposo, estuviera funcionando?

Bueno, espero que si alguien me pueda aconsejar, detecta algún error  o conoce alguna alternativa que considere mejor, agradeceré vuestros comentarios.

Muchas gracias,


----------



## JoniDf

Hola ! yo te diria que trabajes sobre la bobina si lo que queres hacer es un corte . El rele ( desde mi punto de vista ) es lo que te conviene mas es mas sensillo y mas rendidor . si queres cortar la inyeccion : fijate si trabaja por pulso positivo o negativo y corta la tension pulsante  , en ese caso usarias un rele inversor que cuando active el corte mande dicha señal en vez del inyector a una resistencia del mismo valor para simular q el inyector traba , aunque te puede generar en la ecu una falla intermitente , si es que la llega a detectar 
Saludos


----------



## zeta_bola_1

cortar el inyector?? para que?? si lo lindo es cuando los vapores de nafta se queman en el caño de escape caliente, jeje.


----------



## LuisAP

Muchas gracias por vuestra respuesta.

Creo que casi seguro me decido por el 4066 por rapidez y fiabilidad, y al ser cuatro canales corto la inyeccion a la entrada de los inyectores (4 cilindros).

Solo me gustaria conocer si se os ocurre algo para que funcione a la inversa, sin corriente este funcionando.

Saludos,


----------



## JoniDf

zeta_bola_1 dijo:


> cortar el inyector?? para que?? si lo lindo es cuando los vapores de nafta se queman en el caño de escape caliente, jeje.



Exactamente zeta estamos en el mismo canal jaaja


----------



## zeta_bola_1

hace tiempo que arme el circuito de mnicolau del taco con corte, el elemento que use de corte fue un rele, solo para cortar el encendido, y la verdad es que me sorprende que bueno salio el rele, el flaco dueño del auto usa el ruido del corte como bocina, por que parece bocina de ford t(rata, comprate una bocina, jeje), el tema es que usando el corte todos los dias y varias veces por dia(y bastantes mas los fines de semana cuando va a correr o cosas por el estilo) el rele todavia esta como el primer dia

saludos


----------



## LuisAP

Gracias por la informacion, esto confirma que por fiabilidad los reles son tambien valido, lo tendre en cuenta, ademas por lo que dices tiene chivato... doble utilidad.

saludos,


----------



## german steven

hola, tengo una moto zanella poquet (50cc) y le quiero poner un limitador de rpm.

Lo que no tengo bien entendido es como va conectado a la moto.
De el motor (generador o dinamo) salen aproximadamente entre 12v y 19v, y cuando la acelero tiene un poco mas de potencia pero no pasa los 20v, (creo que tiene un limitador de corriende).
Que puedo hacer al respecto? 
ponerle una bateria o estabilizar el voltaje? 

gracias.


----------



## Fogonazo

german steven dijo:


> .... salen aproximadamente entre 12v y 19v, y cuando la acelero tiene un poco mas de potencia pero no pasa los 20v, ...


Eso no es problema, le agregas un rectificador, un capacitor y un regulador tipo *LM7809*http://www.datasheetcatalog.org/datasheet/unisonic/LM7824.pdf y consigues una tensión estabilizada.


----------



## ezextasis

hola te hago una pregunta sobre el taco de monocilindro de yoelmicro. que conecto en cada pad?


----------



## javier397

algun limitador que haya quedado andando????

o algun circuito de shift que se pueda transformar en limitador!!
saludo


----------



## albermillan69

la mejorforma de limitar un motor es no dejar q la chispa se haga!! osea interrupiendo la bobina!!! esto se puede hacer a 7000rpm y si el motor llega hasta 10.000rpm tambien!! esto no daña el motor, por lo contrario lo proteje!!

PD: si se limita a 7000rpm es porq el motor puede llegar a esas rpm!! no es q se va a limitar a 7000rpm a un motor q ya cuando llega q 6000rpm ya va muerto!!! 



LuisAP dijo:


> Muchas gracias por vuestra respuesta.
> 
> Creo que casi seguro me decido por el 4066 por rapidez y fiabilidad, y al ser cuatro canales corto la inyeccion a la entrada de los inyectores (4 cilindros).
> 
> Solo me gustaria conocer si se os ocurre algo para que funcione a la inversa, sin corriente este funcionando.
> 
> Saludos,




No cortes la inyeccion!!! el motor asi si sufre!!! lo esta mandando a apagar practicamente!!!! corta la corriente de la bobina!!! asi no asi chispa!! al no haber chispa la mezcla sale por el escape!! si el escape esta lo suficientemente caliente hace q la mezcla explote dentro!!! y ese sonido sube la adrenalina a millon!! jejejejej

Te lo digo porq tengo tiempo trabajando en eso!! he hecho pruebas y todo!!! de todas formas por aqui anda un limitador con shift y otras cosas mas!!! pero lleva como 200 pag de puras preguntas, ya q es algo dificil de calibrar segun!!! yo solo vi eso consulte unas dudas y no tomaron mis ideas!!!

Ahora trabajo mas en eso!!! mi mundo es el de los pic!! y me voy al de los dspic!!

PD: cualquier duda estoy a la orden!!! espero te sean de gran ayuda!!!


----------



## javier397

hola, alguien me puede pasar el diagrama completo del circuito que comentaban mariano y ivantun??? con el TL081 saludos


----------



## Manotas

a mi me gusto el de daniel 69 que es un verdadero FS , alguien se anima a copiarlo porque con ese sique no dudaria en que nunca mas joderia


----------



## javier397

taria bueno poder armar algo de eso... pero debe ser con microcontroladores, no??
alguien tiene uncircuito de shift que funque para pasar!!!!?????


----------



## Manotas

daniel69 dijo:


> bueno aca tengo algunas fotos de la placa y lado componentes ,
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 25183
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 25184
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 25185[/ATTACH] cables rojo (positivo), negro (negat.),y verdes son los que van conectados al negativo de la bobina de encendido , bueno amigos lo dejo en sus manos expertas desde ya muchas gracias





en esas fotos veo claramente un diodo en el transistor , alguien podria saber de cuanto seria ese diodo asi como al ojo


----------



## javier397

nadia che?? ni del procontrol ni del shift???


----------



## tc_performance

hagamos el daniel 69 se ve facil


----------



## javier397

facil?? yo no podria!! si podes contanos como te quedo!!


----------



## maxi1330

yo voy a intentar armar el de daniel69, estaba armando uno con un  lm 2917 y un tl 081 pero lo deje a medio armar cuando vi el de mnicolau, arme ese y me anduvo a la primera, pero me interesa poder regular el corte mediante un potenciometro y en lo posible no usar un rele para cortar estaba pensando en un mosfet.
Termino de armar unas cosas y me tiro a armar este limitador.


----------



## albermillan69

maxi1330 dijo:


> pero me interesa poder regular el corte mediante un potenciometro y en lo posible no usar un rele para cortar estaba pensando en un mosfet.
> Termino de armar unas cosas y me tiro a armar este limitador.



Te recomiendo el 4550 yo estuve probarndo el corte con ese mosfet y funcionaba perfecto! solo colocale un diodo para proteccion!!! para q no te lo cargues!!!! jejeejje 

Espero saber de tu experiencia!!!


----------



## maxi1330

ok gracias lo voy a tener en cuenta. no encuentro la hoja de datos de ese mosfet, este? http://www.datasheetcatalog.org/datasheet/philips/BU4550AL.pdf
que diodo me recomendas que le ponga?


----------



## Manotas

albermillan69 dijo:


> Te recomiendo el 4550 yo estuve probarndo el corte con ese mosfet y funcionaba perfecto! solo colocale un diodo para proteccion!!! para q no te lo cargues!!!! jejeejje
> 
> Espero saber de tu experiencia!!!



que diodo hay que ponerle y en donde se colocaria ese diodo ??? ...
no encuentro el mosfet que tu dijistes , saludos


----------



## albermillan69

perdon es el irf540

el trae un diodo de proteccion!! pero hay q colocarle otra!!! en el data sale!!!

Me confundi con el pic!!!


----------



## Manotas

me sirve un irf640 ,???? que lo tengo a mano para no tener que ir a comprar a la casa de electronica que me queda muy lejos


----------



## albermillan69

Manotas dijo:


> me sirve un irf640 ,???? que lo tengo a mano para no tener que ir a comprar a la casa de electronica que me queda muy lejos



compara los 2 datashet!!! y fijate mas q todo en la corriente!!


----------



## Scooter

Sinceramente, sin conocer en profundidad como funciona la centralita de tu motor yo lo que haría es que suene un pitido al pasar de x RPM, lo demás me parece peligroso y complicado, para el motor y para el conductor.
¿Que pasa si estás apurando un adelantamiento muy justo y se corta el empuje del motor? Te quedas sin potencia en el momento mas crítico, en ese momento prefiero tener 10" mas de empuje aunque sobrecargue levemente la máquina.


----------



## Manotas

Scooter dijo:


> Sinceramente, sin conocer en profundidad como funciona la centralita de tu motor yo lo que haría es que suene un pitido al pasar de x RPM, lo demás me parece peligroso y complicado, para el motor y para el conductor.
> ¿Que pasa si estás apurando un adelantamiento muy justo y se corta el empuje del motor? Te quedas sin potencia en el momento mas crítico, en ese momento prefiero tener 10" mas de empuje aunque sobrecargue levemente la máquina.




ufff .... eso decilo a los fabricantes de automoviles con computador entonces aver que respuesta te dan .... TODOS LOS AUTOS MODERNOS DIGO TODOS . porque el 90% de los autos que tienen computador en su interior nunca llegan a los 8000 rpm que dice su tablero siempre se restringen un pòco antes y que pasa con eso ? , hace lo que nosotros queremos fabricar , pero en un auto carburado , ya que el auto carburado no tiene limite de rpm , si mas bien se potencia entonces que pasa si te pasas de las rpm realmente a un conocimiento mecanico esta echo para llegar , HACES VOLAR EL MOTOR y las vielas y los pistones quisas donde podrian llegar a parar . por eso que ahora los autos con CPU evita que pase eso . no creo que lo allan inventado para inseguirdad como tu dices sino alreves asi es la tecnoolgia no crees ?


----------



## Scooter

Pensaba en un motor moderno, entonces este sistema se "pelearía" con la centralita.
Lo mejor sería estrangular el paso de combustible, pero no me suena que tengan mucha electroválvula.


----------



## Manotas

albermillan69 dijo:


> compara los 2 datashet!!! y fijate mas q todo en la corriente!!



hola man probe el irf 640 y el irf 540 y no me resulto . el auto no parte ... y si saco el negativo del transistr parte pero apenas lo coloco se para .... 

hay que ver algun transistor no se que tipo de transistor sea o algun mosfet que no se puenteee sin darle corriente  


el transistor tiene 3 pines ... la pata que va al negativo la conecto al negativo  la de almedio va a la bobina y la tercera pata se supone que es la exitacion que es de 5 volt .... yo sin conectar la exitacion de los 5 volt entre el pin de almedio y el negativo pasa corriente igual ... no entiendo

y si lo pruebo todo desconectado el transistor no tiene corte ... no sera que como la bobina funciona con alterna  , el transistor en alterna se puentee automaticamente con el borne negativo ....... 

me parece super extraño , yo lo logro hacer funcionar asi mismo pero con otro transistor en un auto con computador en la bobina ... y no se me puentea anoser que le de voltaje en el gate y ahi me funciona el corte  a la perfeccion ..... pero si hago lo mismo con la bobina del auto carburado ....  no corta aunque le de voltaje en el gate .. es super extraño aver si alguien prueba algun transistor .... que deje pasar la corriente en ambos sentidos pero que solo se habra la compuerta dando energia en el gate 


yo tengo todo listo . solo me falta que transistor usar estoy CASI DE LOGRARLO si me echan una manito les dejare el diagrama y la pcb de todo el elemento


----------



## albermillan69

Manotas dijo:


> hola man probe el irf 640 y el irf 540 y no me resulto . el auto no parte ... y si saco el negativo del transistr parte pero apenas lo coloco se para ....


Le colocaste la proteccion??? sino te los cargastes!! a m me funciono!! tuve el carro buen tiempo encendido limitaba y todo! pero mi problema era de programacion! entonces estoy trabajando de nuevo en eso! pero desde cero! pero respecto a los mosfet el 540 fue con el q pude prender el motor!1 los demas me los cargue!!! dañe como 10 mosfet en menos de 3 dias! hasta q di con los 540!!! aqui te dejo el esquema! quizas necesite un poquito de modificacion!!



			
				Scooter dijo:
			
		

> Sinceramente, sin conocer en profundidad como funciona la centralita de  tu motor yo lo que haría es que suene un pitido al pasar de x RPM, lo  demás me parece peligroso y complicado, para el motor y para el  conductor.
> ¿Que pasa si estás apurando un adelantamiento muy justo y se corta el  empuje del motor? Te quedas sin potencia en el momento mas crítico, en  ese momento prefiero tener 10" mas de empuje aunque sobrecargue  levemente la máquina.



no te quedara de otra q esquibvar el otro carro! un carro moderno limita (por proteccion del motor) en los 8 o 9 mil RPM!!! sino fuera por eso el motor no tuviese un freno!! y puffff!!! lo rompes!!!
y si tocas la linea de combustible es peor!!!


----------



## Manotas

señor albertman ....cuando lo haz echo funcionar con el 540 , como lo conectas ??? como te puse yo mas arriba ??? y solo estas utilisando el diodo de proteccion y es un zener de cuanto  para no cargarlo ??? porque tengo zeners de 150 volt
que zener le pusistes tu ..  , estas utilizando algun diodo antes de ponerlo al mosfet o tiras directo la señal de la bobina el pin  numero dos , el pin numero tres a masa y el pin numero 1 a señal pulsante de 5 volt


----------



## albermillan69

La verdad no recuerdo el circuito como tal!!! pero si se q lo hice funcionar!! es mas fue con los inyectores!! y fue un circuito muy sencillo!!! si consigo el q yo hice te lo mando!!!

es mas creo q fue ese del post de arriba sin las resistencias y sin el zener!!


----------



## maxi1330

albermillan69 una pregunta..  ahi en el circuito que pusistes mas arriba con el mosfet, donde dice vcc lo conectas al negativo de la bobina de una auto y al mandarle tension en donde dice pwm mandaria a masa al negativo y cortaria las rpm el auto??


----------



## albermillan69

maxi1330 dijo:


> albermillan69 una pregunta.. ahi en el circuito que pusistes mas arriba con el mosfet, donde dice vcc lo conectas al negativo de la bobina de una auto y al mandarle tension en donde dice pwm mandaria a masa al negativo y cortaria las rpm el auto??


 
si el Vcc va al negativo de la bobina!! y al mandarle un cero logico a la compuerta del mosfet se abre!!!


----------



## maxi1330

Graciass!! ultima pregunta y no molesto mas jajaja en una moto seria lo mismo pero conectandolo en la  entrada de la bobina no?



Manotas dijo:


> el transistor tiene 3 pines ... la pata que va al negativo la conecto al negativo  la de almedio va a la bobina y la tercera pata se supone que es la exitacion que es de 5 volt .... yo sin conectar la exitacion de los 5 volt entre el pin de almedio y el negativo pasa corriente igual ... no entiendo



En la tercer pata le pusistes una resistencia conectada a masa? seria R2 en el circuito de albermillan69
A mi me pasaba eso haciendo pruebas sin conectar a un auto, pero me habia olvidado de poner esa resistencia


----------



## albermillan69

maxi1330 dijo:


> Graciass!! ultima pregunta y no molesto mas jajaja en una moto seria lo mismo pero conectandolo en la entrada de la bobina no?
> 
> 
> 
> En la tercer pata le pusistes una resistencia conectada a masa? seria R2 en el circuito de albermillan69
> A mi me pasaba eso haciendo pruebas sin conectar a un auto, pero me habia olvidado de poner esa resistencia


 

deberia ser igual!!! y en vez de un 540 usa un 740!!!


----------



## maxi1330

okk mañana mismo me pongo a hacer pruebas.. graciass!!


----------



## Manotas

maxi1330 dijo:


> Graciass!! ultima pregunta y no molesto mas jajaja en una moto seria lo mismo pero conectandolo en la  entrada de la bobina no?
> 
> 
> 
> En la tercer pata le pusistes una resistencia conectada a masa? seria R2 en el circuito de albermillan69
> A mi me pasaba eso haciendo pruebas sin conectar a un auto, pero me habia olvidado de poner esa resistencia




claro con esa resistencia lo que haces es mantener un valor siempre en cero voltios .... entonces al darle corriente 5 volt y al sacar 5 volt .la resistencia conduce a masa automaticamente y se apaga el mosfet de inmediato ... si no estuviese esa resistencia el mosfet al darle 5 volt y sacar 5 volt queda conduciendo igual .....


ahora prueba con un irf 740 yo acabo de comprar aver que tal me va ,,,, cuando hagas la prueba me dieces como te fue ... ojala no te lo cargues ,,,, haz las pruebas mas simple de lo que tu crees antes de hacer el circuito completo .... solo haz la prueba en el automovil  con el mosfet solamente . conectando el pin de al medio al negativo de la bobina , el tercero a masa , y el primer pin por una resistencia de 220 ohm a 12 volt y guiado de la resistencia a masa ... y al hacer contacto con los 12 volt deveria intentar apagarse el motor si lo dejas fijo se apaga . cuentame como te fue saludos , espero tu respuesta


----------



## Manotas

yo acabo de hacerlofuncionar con un irf740 

el problema que no tengo señal del encendido electronico ,, quisas sea por el tipo de onda ... no se como hacerlo funcionar .. intente poniendo un diodo en serie pero este me marca hasta 3 mil rpm de ahi ya no marca mas ... no se como hacer para que la señal de entrada me haga los pulsos hasta las rpm que devria tener .... en platinos las señal me llego fantastico hasta las 8 mil rpm , ojala me puedan ayudar saludos


----------



## arcontrol2008

hola este limitador funcionario en un auto inyeccion boble bovina ???  tengo pensado usar una r de 200 en la pata 4 del lm2917 y tomar solo de un cilindro si alguien lo uso x por favor me puede decir gracias..


----------



## torres.electronico

arcontrol2008 dijo:


> hola este limitador funcionario en un auto inyeccion boble bovina ???  tengo pensado usar una r de 200 en la pata 4 del lm2917 y tomar solo de un cilindro si alguien lo uso x por favor me puede decir gracias..


No entiendo por que queres tomar la señal de una sola bobina...sencillamente, fijate debajo de la pedalera, hay un ramal con varios conductores...Por lo general, la señal a la ECU, es de color verde; En mi caso (suzuki FUN), fue verde con una franja amarilla amarronada...
Esa misma señal, la metes en el LM2917 y listo... El tema esta en que tanto vos como yo, tenemos el mismo problema.."La doble Bobina"... y me volvi loco intentando varias cosas para poder lograr algo como la gente sin exitos...
Mi limitador, esta armado con un microcontrolador y un display LCD16x2(publique la rutina en otro topic similar); y en un principio, le habia anexado el LM2917 pero despues para achicar hardware, preferi tan solo implementar un comando que cuente los pulsos por si solo...
Funcionar, funcionó, pero en un fiat uno, y en un monopunto... En el uno, le anexe directamente un encendido que arme en forma casera, y quedo de diez...Pero como ya comemente anteriormente...Todabia no puedo sacar a flote este problema (el del corte a doble bobina)...
Ahora se me esta pasando por la cabeza tirarle a maza las dos señales de disparo, pero tengo que buscar un pco mas de info para no romper nada...esta caro hoy por hoy un encendido nuevo


----------



## albermillan69

Si lo mas logico es quitarle la masa a las dos bobinas!!! y no no vas a romper nada!!!


----------



## Manotas

torres.electronico dijo:


> No entiendo por que queres tomar la señal de una sola bobina...sencillamente, fijate debajo de la pedalera, hay un ramal con varios conductores...Por lo general, la señal a la ECU, es de color verde; En mi caso (suzuki FUN), fue verde con una franja amarilla amarronada...
> Esa misma señal, la metes en el LM2917 y listo... El tema esta en que tanto vos como yo, tenemos el mismo problema.."La doble Bobina"... y me volvi loco intentando varias cosas para poder lograr algo como la gente sin exitos...
> Mi limitador, esta armado con un microcontrolador y un display LCD16x2(publique la rutina en otro topic similar); y en un principio, le habia anexado el LM2917 pero despues para achicar hardware, preferi tan solo implementar un comando que cuente los pulsos por si solo...
> Funcionar, funcionó, pero en un fiat uno, y en un monopunto... En el uno, le anexe directamente un encendido que arme en forma casera, y quedo de diez...Pero como ya comemente anteriormente...Todabia no puedo sacar a flote este problema (el del corte a doble bobina)...
> Ahora se me esta pasando por la cabeza tirarle a maza las dos señales de disparo, pero tengo que buscar un pco mas de info para no romper nada...esta caro hoy por hoy un encendido nuevo



el corte de rpm hazlo igual al de 1 bobina , con el simple echo enves de ocupar 1 transistor ocupas 2 .. y en la entrada para que te detecte las pulsaciones de ambas bobinas , coloca 2 diodos una para cada señal para que no se junten y eso es todo

saludos


----------



## diegonitro

Hola,, les queria hacer una consulta sobre le cto que esta en un archivo de doc
la entrada de señal para el tacometro, se pude toman de los cables de las bujias mediante un arrollado en los mismos?  la señal la tomaria del arrollado de alambre sobre le cable de la bobina.

saludos.


----------



## arcontrol2008

muchas gracias por sus respuestas voy a ver y les cuento como funciona .....


----------



## torres.electronico

torres.electronico dijo:


> _...Pero como ya comemente anteriormente...Todabia no puedo sacar a flote este problema (el del corte a doble bobina)..._


Solucionado!!! Sencillamente, hay que anexar un puente al relay... osea, el comun del relay va al borne positivo de la doble bobina (esta alimentaion, es comun para las dos bobinas), y el contacto NC y NA, van puenteados y conectados a Vcc, de forma que el tiempo de conmutacion interna entre ambos contactos, son los que me producen el corte....
Anda de 10!!!


----------



## alfredogrx4

Su propuesta esta muy buena y no estan muy lejos de lo que se hace comercialmente.

Algunas aclaraciones:

1) Los autos modernos, limitan por chispa y por corte de gasolina. 

Razon: Al convertidor catalitico no puede llegarle gasolina sin quemar  ya que se sobrecalienta y se funde el panal ceramico que sostiene las  aleaciones metalicas. Inclusive, una mezcla muy rica puede deteriorar el  convertidor en pocos meses.

Cuando se cortan los inyectores, la chispa se deja 1 ciclo otto para que se queme el residuo de combustible.

2) Los autos modernos no cortan solo por altas rpm. 

Si la PCM detecta muy baja presion en el multiple de admision, mariposa  estrangulada y RPM en mas 50% trottle ralenty se corta la inyección  porque asume que el auto va en bajada. Esto economiza combustible y se  utiliza el vacum de la admision para ayudar al frenado.

Igualmente si el vehiculo va a alta velocidad y se suelta el acelerador.  La PCM corta la inyeccion para ayudar al frenado y ahorrar combustible.

Estos son solo dos ejemplos de corte de inyección.

3) Es poco practico cortar por chispa un automovil moderno debido sin que forme parte la PCM.
Razon: Tienen que evadir la señal de sonda lambda. Si la gasolina no se  quema, la PCM detectara de inmediato mezcla rica y tratara de empobrecer  la mezcla en gran medida. Cuando apliquen nuevamente la chispa la  mezcla estara muy pobre con la repentina perdida de potencia por unos 2  segundos mas o menos que esto produce. Este proceso es lento debido a  que la PCM modifica la entrada de aire y el tiempo de inyección.

4) Hacer un corte de rpm para bobinas modernas usando MOSFET no es buena  idea. La PCM usa transistores Bipolares de la serie 13007. Estos  aseguran una alta tension de ruptura en la bobina y son menos propensos a  dañarse por alta tension como los MOSFET.

5) No todos los encendidos son por aterramiento a masa de la bobina. Los  GM como los AVEOS o Corsas, toyota, algunos ford entre otros usan  señales CMOS positivas para hacer funcionar las bobinas ya que las  mismas posen internamente el sistema de potencia. Si atierran estas  señales no dañan la PCM pero produciran chispas a destiempo. Asi que es  mejor usar Reles externos que sean faciles de cambiar, no hay que  reinventar la rueda, esto es lo que usan los sistemas comerciales como  los MSD.

Saludos, sigan con el proyecto.
Cualquier cosa, estoy a la orden.


----------



## albermillan69

Alfredo tus aportes son buenos Gracias!! de q*UE* parte de *V*enezuela eres??


----------



## chizzo_16

ivanutn dijo:


> para que no entendi bien, cortas el encendido directamente con el LM? te aconsejo el circuito con el TL081, me parece mas simple y efectivo.
> yo lo arme con el LM2907, use un circuito que esta en el datasheet, y el TL081 como comparador y funcionó, lo arme primero como luz testigo y desp probe de hacer que corte y funciono barbaro . . . .


 
buenisimo  yo estoy haciendo el mismo ... solo que tengo que hacer los calculos, y no tengo mucha idea de como, ya que soy quimico ... jajaja
Estaria bueno que subieras el circuito del LM2907 con el operacional!!  algo como para 4 cilindros...
Gracias... el foro es una masa!!


----------



## arcontrol2008

tambien con el lm2917n de 8 patas funciona yo lo arme una vez para usar con una luz ..


----------



## ANNERIS

Hola... mi consulta puede ser media tonta, pero no se como se conecta el limitador en el auto... alguien podria hacer un diagrama para poder guiarme en el coneccionado?? adjunto el circuito q hice y el relay q no puse en mi circuito porque la verdad lo quise hacer lo mas simple posible al circuito... Gracias...

Otra duda es q no se para q sirve la salida marcada como "Salida" y el otro como "charge".

Ha, me olvidaba.. estube intentando conectarlo al auto.. la verdad cm no sabia cm hacerlo conecte los bornes de la bateria a donde hay una fuente en el circuito y empezo a parpadear el led (hasta ahi me andubo bien el circuito), luego conecte la salida marcada como 86 al borne positivo de la bobina.. pero ocurrio el problema q el led no parpadeo mas sino q se quedo encendido nmas... (para mi q queme el 555)


----------



## arcontrol2008

hola para mi quemaste el 555 por que no le da la salida para alimentar el rele. le tenes que colocar un transistor bc 547 ,, donde dice salida ahi colocas un r de 1k y la conectas a la base del transistor ,luego el emisor a masa y el colector lo conectas a la pata 86 del rele ,la pata 85 la colocas a 12 volt positivo . luego la pata 30 va a 12 volt contacto y la 87a va al positivo de la bobina .( el rele va colocado en serie a la alimentacion de 12 volt de la bobina como si fuera una llave  )   otra cosa importante es colocarle un diodo 1n4007 entre la pata 85 y 86 del rele por los picos inversos del rele asi no se quema el transistor ..
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








  este circuito es el que arme yo saludos


----------



## sk8federico

Muchachos,
Quería plantear un esquema para tener los impulsos de un distribuidor con encendido electrónico.
El auto en cuestión es un Ford taunus con distribuidor electrónico (con modulo incorporado) de Ford Sierra.
Estoy pensando en algo como la imagen adjunta.
Espero alguien pueda confirmarme si esta bien lo que estoy ideando.
Saludos,
Federico.


----------



## yoelmicro

Hola a todos, primero disculparme por no haber respondido a las dudas que me han planteado algunos amigos del foro en anteriores post, solo les diré que por falta de tiempo no he podido, pues me ha tocado estudiar programación a terceros no teniendo que ver nada con nuestra querida electrónica.
  Viendo el gran interés por los limitadores de RPM he decidido plantearme este diseño digital. Uno, para no olvidar lo aprendido pues desde hace 6 meses no toco un transistor y otro, para ayudar a quien de una forma u otra lo necesite. Bueno no dilato más el aporte, les comento sus características:

  1-     Aplicable a todo tipo de encendido.
  2-     Configurable para motores de una chispa o de dos por revolución.
  3-     Interfase de potencia integrada.
  4-     Ajustable desde aproximadamente 1500 a 14000 Rpm.
  5-     Calibración mediante interfase RS 232.
  6-     Protección a bobina quemada.

  Por poseer la entrada de pulsos separados y con valor negado es viable en la mayoría de los tipos de encendido, dando solo problemas en casos cuyos pulsos obedezcan a positivos, en tal caso solo será necesario un circuito inversor. También al poseer el circuito de potencia integrado brinda la característica de separar la carga del circuito real de control (Platinos o ECU). Posee la característica de desconectar la alimentación a la bobina si el motor no se encuentra en marcha, es ajustable en un amplio margen de revoluciones por minuto (RPM) y se puede poner a punto de modo practico en el coche utilizando como referencia el propio tacómetro, también podremos ajustarlo desde el propio banco de trabajo con solo conectar a la PC mediante dos líneas al puerto serie (RS 232) y abrir un hyperterminal en configuración estándar a 1200bps.
  Bueno sin mas les posteo el circuito, su PCB, mascara y el programa del Pic12x50x,  cualquier duda postean.
  Espero les sea de interés.


----------



## albermillan69

Grcias Joelmicro, pero tienes algun video del funcionamiento?? Gracias...


----------



## yoelmicro

Lamento decir que no dispongo de ningún video, solo realice el diseño y su prototipo esta bajo prueba, comento que las ha superado con creses. Puedes simular su función desde el Proteus.
  Gracias.


----------



## albermillan69

Si tienes la simulacion del proteus (posteala) seria genial, y si es posible el archivo del programa (no .hex) Gracias Yoelmicro....


----------



## yoelmicro

Bueno, aquí les dejo el circuito para emularlo en el Proteus.
  Recuerden que las revoluciones por minuto deberán dividirla entre 60 para poder ajustar el generador de pulsos, el Jumper (Calíbrate) activa dicha función y podrán variar las revoluciones de corte através del potenciómetro. El  Jumper (1 Chispa) si esta activo no divide entre dos, esto significa que es para motores que solo generan 1 chispa por revolución.


----------



## sk8federico

"yoelmicro"
Te quería consultar sobre como hiciste para calcular las RPM. Estoy abordando un proyecto similar y probé dos métodos.
Uno fue en el ciclo while infinito, poner un delay de X dalay_us y tomar eso como parámetro, método que es bastante precario.
Después cambie por contar el tiempo entre las chispas con la interrupción TIMER0 de un PIC16F8xx.
El tema es que para tener buena precisión a altar rpm tengo que contar por ejemplo 10 chispas (sino tiene una escala de 30 rpm), y esto no me sirve a bajas rpm ya que sino estaría evaluando un periodo de tiempo muy largo y no seria bueno el corte.
Pensé en poner un sistema variable que por ejemplo, detecte si es un corte a bajas rpm (por ejemplo un control de largada) y evalúe un periodo de 4 chispas, y si es un corte a altas rpm evalúe un periodo mas grande, ya que ese corte se va a accionar solo en caso de error humano de que pongas mal un cambio o se te rompa la transmisión/embrague.
No termina de convencerme todo esto, tiene que haber algo mas profesional a lo que se me ocurre a mi.

Para el corte pensé en que si las RPM actuales exceden el valor permitido desconecte la bobina, si el valor el mas bajo que el máximo permitido permita hacer chispa.
Por este motivo necesito que las rpm actuales se actualicen principalmente MUY RAPIDO y de la forma mas precisa posible.

Espero haber sido claro.
Saludos,
Federico.


----------



## yoelmicro

Bueno @sk8federico, no se si entendí bien, pero pienso que te refieres a como tomar la referencia de las RPM para poder compararlas con las obtenidas reales del motor o tienes resuelto el problema de la referencia?, por otro lado para tomar las RPM del motor solo as de medir su frecuencia y luego multiplicarla por 60, ojo con los motores de más de 1 cilindro pues multiplican por 2 su frecuencia dándote el doble de las revoluciones reales, el uC utilizado no posee interrupciones de ningún tipo y solo 1 timer, pero hay soluciones por hardware y software para dichos problemas.
Por software...
Tienes 2 timer uno lo utilizas como (timer) para que cada 1segundo guarde el contenido del segundo timer que esta configurado como (contador) a la vez que lo limpias, de esta forma ya tienes la frecuencia del rotor. Puedes disminuir el tiempo de muestreo para lograr respuestas mucho más rápidas.
Espero me entiendas, pero también me dices si interprete mal la pregunta.
Desde ya gracias.


----------



## sk8federico

Si, mas o menos es de lo que estamos hablando.
A continuación les pongo el código de ccs del que hablo.
El problema que tiene es que tengo que tomar un periodo de 8 chispas para tener buena resolución a altas RPM, y si tomo un periodo de 8 chispas cuando quiero hacer un control de largada resulta que no tengo buena velocidad de actualización de datos como para poder decidir si hacer un corte en la alimentacion de la bobina o no.

EL CODIGO:


> ACLARO: Esto de dar tanta importancia de lo de velocidad de actualización VS. precisión es unicamente para realizar los cortes en la bobina (corte de baja para largada, y de alta para proteccion).
> Nada tiene que ver con mostrar en el display ahí no es de mayor importancia.





		Código:
	

#include <16f876.h>
#use delay (clock=20000000)
#fuses XT,NOWDT,NOPROTECT,PUT,NOLVP,BROWNOUT /* Fusibles (lo mas comun) */  

//DEFINO PINES IN
#define RPM_SIG PIN_A1

long rpm,rpmcount;
short int rpmhi;
long int tmp1, tmp2,tmp3,tmp4;
long int rpmtime,rpmtime1,rpmtime2;
long int sensorescount;
int periodo;

//DEFINO SENSORES Y MONITOREO CAMBIOS DE ESTADO
void sensores()
{
   sensorescount++;
   if((input(RPM_SIG)) && !rpmhi)
   {
      rpmhi=1;
      if(rpmcount==0)
      {
         rpmtime1=sensorescount;
      }
      else if(rpmcount==periodo)//VALOR PUESTO PARA TENER MEJOR RESOLUCION A ALTAS RPM.
				//CONTROLO CON $PERIODO CADA CUANTAS EXPLOSIONES SACAR
				//UN RESULTADO
      {
         rpmtime2=sensorescount;
         rpmtime=rpmtime2-rpmtime1;
         rpmcount=0;
         sensorescount=0;
      }
      rpmcount++;
   }
   if((!input(RPM_SIG)) && rpmhi)
   {
      rpmhi=0;
   }
}

   


#int_TIMER0
void TIMER0_isr()
{
   sensores();
   //ACA NORMALMENTE INCLUYO UN COMPARADOR PARA HACER CORTE DE RPM / CONTRO DE LARGADA.
}

//PROGRAMA PRINCIPAL !!!
//PROGRAMA PRINCIPAL !!!
void main(void)
{
   setup_timer_0(T0_INTERNAL | RTCC_DIV_1);
   enable_interrupts(GLOBAL | INT_TIMER0);
   set_timer0(0);

 
   rpmcount=0;
   rpm=0;
   periodo=6; //DEFINE CUANTAS CHISPAS VOY A CONTAR PARA PROCESAR LOS DATOS.

   while(TRUE)
   {
      rpm=650000*periodo/rpmtime;
      put_display(rpm); //Funcion que uso para imprimir display  de 7 segmentos.
      //delay_ms(1);
      }
   }
}


Espero haber sido claro.
Gracias!


----------



## yoelmicro

Bueno, te comento que según veo te has complicado mucho para hallar las rpm y no lo encuentro factible, no tenia el pdf de el 16f87x y me lo baje, en cuanto tenga el menor tiempo te realizo una función que tomara las rpm a las que esta girando el rotor del motor. Tengo una duda de cómo es que ajustas las rpm a las que quieres cortar, me imagino que es através de sw y lo visualices en el display. Tampoco sabia nada sobre control de largada pero ya he estudiado su algoritmo para una mejor implementación, se me ocurre que solo cortes un cilindro por revolución en largada y dejes ajustar las rpm o la primera vez que conectes el dispositivo auto ajuste las rpm de largada partiendo de la media entre las bajas y altas rpm del motor en cuestión.

Bueno sk8federico, he tenido un tiempito y me dedique a analizar  la polémica, resulta que si midiéramos el tiempo entre chispas a una razón de 1uS por incremento del timer 1 de 16bits del 16F87x  y valiéndonos de la interrupción 0 por hardware tendríamos resuelto el problema, ya que la resolución para 1uS es de 2.4 RPM para un motor de 1 chispa por revolución, resolución mas que suficiente para dicho cometido.

  Por ejemplo, con el oscilador de 20 MHz que tienes no podremos incrementar cada 1uS debido a que el prescalador tiene valores fijos asignados, en cambio con un cristal de 8 o 16MHz es posible dicho incremento, si es de 8MHz el prescalador tendrá un valor de 2 y con 16MHz como es lógico un valor de 4, entonces como el periodo es el inverso de la frecuencia tendríamos que dividir 1/T pero como sabemos es una verdadera jodienda tratar con puntos flotantes en un uC pues ocupa mucho rendimiento, entonces como el numero tomado por el timer 1 obedece al periodo tomado en uS es tan sencillo como multiplicar por 1^6 el inverso, quedando 1^6/Valor Timer 1 dándonos su frecuencia y nos quedaría multiplicar por 60 para llevarlo a revoluciones por minuto, quedando:

  Vrpm=60*(1^6/Timer)

  De esta forma ya tenemos las RPM del motor con una resolución verdaderamente aceptable, cada vez que ocurra una interrupción por hardware guardamos el valor del timer 1 y lo limpiamos, si por ejemplo el motor es de 2 chispas por RPM entonces nos inventamos una variable global de carácter bolean y la incrementamos en cada salto, cada vez que sea 0 tomamos el valor del timer 1, esto es solo un ejemplo de cómo lo haría yo.

  Espero te ayude esta explicación.


----------



## sk8federico

Me podrías hacer una explicación un poco mas general, porque la verdad es que entiendo pero por partes lo que me quiste explicar.

Lo que pasa con el código que presente yo es que si no se toma el periodo de 7 chispas la variable que carga el timer0 (diferencia de contador entre primer chispa y ultima), a 10.000rpm es 14 por ejemplo, cosa que hace una escala horrible a altas rpm.

No entiendo lo que propones vos, si usas el comparador, si estas usando el contador para medir tiempo como yo o no?

La verdad hoy no tuve mucho tiempo, mañana me pongo a revisar bien todo aver si puedo sacar algo mas en claro.
Saludos!
Federico.


----------



## yoelmicro

Bueno, sk8federico te pongo un ejemplo….



		Código:
	

#include <16f876.h>
#use delay (clock=8000000) 
                           /*Con Xtal de 8MHz, prescalador dividiendo entre 2
                           y si es de 16MHz entonces prescalador dividiendo entre 4*/
                           
#use rs232(baud=9600, xmit=PIN_C6, rcv=PIN_C7)

#fuses XT,NOWDT,NOPROTECT,PUT,NOLVP,BROWNOUT /* Fusibles (lo mas comun) */  

#define Por2Vuelta PIN_B1  /*Pin para asignar 2 chispas por revolucion
                                    valor por default es 1.*/                           
long Vrpm,Sample,Temporal;
short Tipe;
#define Inverso=1000000    //Resultado de multiplicar el inverso por 1^6.
#define Minutos=60         //Constante de llevar segundos a minutos.


#INT_EXT                   //Salta cada vez que hay un pulso.
void Sample_isr(void){     //Funcion para tratar la iterrupcion EXTERNA.

if(Por2Vuelta==0){         //Si el motor es de 2 Chispas por revolucion,
Tipe++;                    //tomo el valor del timer cada 2 saltos.
if(Tipe==0){
Sample=get_timer1();       //Guardo el tiempo en uS.
set_timer1(0);             //Reinicio el valor del timer 1.
            }
                  }
else
{
Sample=get_timer1();       //Si es un motor de 1 Chispa por revolucion.
set_timer1(0);
}
                     }


void main(void){
Temporal=0;
Tipe=0;

setup_timer_1(T1_INTERNAL | T1_DIV_BY_2); //Por utilizar un cristal de 8MHz.
enable_interrupts(GLOBAL | INT_EXT);

do{
Vrpm=Minutos*(Inverso/Sample);
if(Vrpm<>Temporal){
printf("Las revoluciones del motor son: %LuRPM\n\r",Vrpm);
Temporal=Vrpm;}
}while(True);
}

 Espero entiendas mejor ahora, solo es utilizar la interrupción externa y el Timer 1 como timer para medir el periodo entre chispas para un motor de 1 por revolución o cada 2 para motores de 2 chispas por revolución, comento que solo realice el software en CCS pero no lo probé, pero debería funcionar.


----------



## sk8federico

Buenas,
Antes que nada muchísimas gracias por el código, mas que una explicación fue un trabajo servido 
La verdad funciono todo sin mayores inconvenientes, lo único que estoy notando es que en la simulación si configuro una frecuencia para marcar 4000 RPM (en el modo de 2 chispas por RPM) en realidad marca 3600 RPM (400 RPM de menos).
Si configuro el pulso para marcar 8000 RPM en la simulación marca 7200 RPM (800 RPM de menos).

El código es exactamente el aportado por "yoelmicro", la config de los cristales en la simulación y todo es correcta.

Me quedo investigando si encuentro porque esta pasando esto.
Saludos,
Federico.


----------



## yoelmicro

Bueno, te comento que ami ni me compilo, pues tenia errores de sintaxis, disculpa, es que estoy liado con muchos lenguajes ahora mismo, pero ya los corregí y trabaja perfecto, recuerda que te comente que el error es del 2.4% pero como el decimal no lo contamos seria de 2, esto quiere decir que si la frecuencia de entrada es impar cuando dividas entre 2 tendrás las mismas RPM que para el impar -1, resumiendo, las RPM para 100Hz son 6000, pero para 101Hz serian realmente 6060, pero si dividimos entre 2 este ultimo numero te dará el error de 2 que es 3000 siendo 3030 las RPM reales.
  Aquí te dejo también el circuito que realice para emularlo y el código en CCS.
  Espero termines pronto tu proyecto.


		Código:
	

#include <16f876.h>
#use delay (clock=8000000) 
                           /*Con Xtal de 8MHz, prescalador dividiendo entre 2
                           y si es de 16MHz entonces prescalador dividiendo entre 4*/
                           
#use rs232(baud=9600, xmit=PIN_C6, rcv=PIN_C7)

#fuses HS,NOWDT,NOPROTECT,PUT,NOLVP,NOBROWNOUT /* Fusibles (lo mas comun) */  
                           
long Vrpm,Sample,Temporal;
short Tipe;

#INT_EXT                   //Salta cada vez que hay un pulso.
void Sample_isr(void){     //Funcion para tratar la iterrupcion EXTERNA.
if(input(PIN_B1)==0){      //Si el motor es de 2 Chispas por revolucion,
Tipe++;                    //tomo el valor del timer cada 2 saltos.
if(Tipe==0){
Sample=get_timer1();       //Guardo el tiempo en uS.
set_timer1(0);             //Reinicio el valor del timer 1.
            }
                  }
else
{
Sample=get_timer1();       //Si es un motor de 1 Chispa por revolucion.
set_timer1(0);
}
} 


void main(void){
Temporal=0;
Tipe=0;
setup_timer_1(T1_INTERNAL | T1_DIV_BY_2); //Por utilizar un cristal de 8MHz.
enable_interrupts(GLOBAL | INT_EXT);

do{
Vrpm=60*(1000000/Sample);
if(Vrpm!=Temporal){
printf("Las revoluciones del motor son: %LuRPM\n\r",Vrpm);
Temporal=Vrpm;}
}while(True);
}


----------



## sk8federico

Olvidense de esto, estoy usando frecuencias como explicaste *Yoelmicro* funciona de maravilla..
Voy a seguir avanzando con mi código y seguramente te vuelva a molestar.
Muchas Gracias.



> "Yoelmicro" antes que nada muchas gracias por todo el tiempo que le estas dedicando a mi proyecto.
> Probé con el DNS y el código tal cual me lo pasaste y sigo con el mismo problema.
> Para configurar los pulsos que simulan la señal del motor yo uso la siguiente formula, en vez de usar frecuencia uso periodo de tiempo (el segundo campo).
> La formula es esta:
> 1000/RPM*2/60=
> 
> Esta formula venia funcionando para mis otras pruebas pero para esto da un error proporcional a medida que vario las RPM que quiero simular.
> Si tenes idea así velozmente de que puede estar pasando te voy a agradecer muchísimo si me explicas.
> De todos modos estoy leyendo esto de las frecuencias y si de esta forma funciona mejor voy a aprender a trabajar con eso y listo.
> Muchas gracias!
> 
> Federico.


----------



## sk8federico

Bueno, el finde estuve avanzando un poco con el proyecto.
Hice algunas modificaciones, por ejemplo antes evaluaba unos botones pulsadores que cuando se apretaban aplicaba voltaje a una entrada del pic, como vi que todos aplican normalmente tensión a una pata del pic y con el botón lo conectan a GND lo hice de ese modo.

Hay algo que no esta funcionando bien, porque la simulación siempre anduvo lenta pero desde que hice este cambio al mantener pulsado cualquier de los botones por mas de 3 segundos se traba todo y hay que espera como 30 segundos a que vuelva a la normalidad. (se ve en el contador del tiempo de ISIS que el tiempo practicamente no avanza).

Adjunto el DSN + HEX por si alguien lo quiere ver y ayudarme.

Gracias!
Federico.


----------



## sk8federico

sk8federico dijo:


> Bueno, el finde estuve avanzando un poco con el proyecto.
> Hice algunas modificaciones, por ejemplo antes evaluaba unos botones pulsadores que cuando se apretaban aplicaba voltaje a una entrada del pic, como vi que todos aplican normalmente tensión a una pata del pic y con el botón lo conectan a GND lo hice de ese modo.
> 
> Hay algo que no esta funcionando bien, porque la simulación siempre anduvo lenta pero desde que hice este cambio al mantener pulsado cualquier de los botones por mas de 3 segundos se traba todo y hay que espera como 30 segundos a que vuelva a la normalidad. (se ve en el contador del tiempo de ISIS que el tiempo practicamente no avanza).
> 
> Adjunto el DSN + HEX por si alguien lo quiere ver y ayudarme.
> 
> Gracias!
> Federico.



Probe deshabilitando todos lo timers, las funciones de corte de rpm, shiftligh, osea 100% vacío y sigue pasando lo mismo q al mantener pulsado un boton el tiempo de la simulación es como que se congela, esto pasa desde q agregue los componentes para hacer una simulación del circuito real.
Estimo que sera problema del proteus ya que probe en 2 computadoras de características mas que aceptables.
Saludos,
Federico.


----------



## sk8federico

Bueno muchachos, 
Estoy retomando el proyecto de un tacómetro digital con displays de 7 segmentos, con corte de RMP + control de largada + shtlight.
El ISIS hace la simulación muy lenta pero por lo que leí es por la gran cantidad de componentes pasivos que incluí en el diseño.
Estoy a punto de armar el circuito en un protoboard y probarlo en el auto a ver que pasa, antes de hacer esto me gustaría que alguien con mas conocimientos que yo le pegue un vistazo y me confirme si lo ve mas o menos correcto o si estoy cometiendo alguna burrada (que es bastante posible).
Desde ya les agradezco mucho y si funciona voy a crear un tema nuevo y subir todos los avances para que cualquier hobbista lo pueda armar.

El archivo de isis esta 2 post atrás, también adjunto un PDF acá con el esquemático.
Para que se entienda, el PIC tiene 4 botones de entrada 3 leds de salida, 7 displays de 7seg.
Por la interrupción RB0 entran los pulsos del distribuidor/bobina a travez de un opto-acoplador.
La salida del corte de rpm y el shiftlight se hace a tal vez de 2 relays que esta abajo del PIC.
Es bastante complejo por la cantidad de funciones que tiene.
Esto aclaro para que se entienda un poco mas.

Gracias!
Federico.


----------



## yoelmicro

Solo veo que necesitas sumar 2 resistores series a los LEDs para limitar su corriente y también otra serie al transistor que toma las muestras del distribuidor.


----------



## sk8federico

Muchachos, ya tengo todo armado en un protoboard y lo estoy probando con un botón pulsador para simular el distribuidor.
En lineas generales anda todo bastante bien, pero surgieron uno o dos problemas que no se veían en la simulación.
Datos a tener en cuenta.
Velocidad de cristal 20mhz, todos los puertos definidos como FAST_IO.

El principal problema que estoy teniendo por ahora es el menu, que consta de los siguientes botones:
1- Selector
2- RPM(-)
3- RPM(+)

El selector te lleva a distintos parametros para modificar (RPM_CORTE / RPM_SHIFT_LIGHT / RPM_CONTROL_LARGADA)
El problema es que cuando llega al ultimo CONTROL_LARGADA el led testigo brilla muy tenue (no es problema del led ni de conexion porque si lo activo en otra seccion del programa del pic prende ok), y los display de 7 segmentos cambian segun lo que entre del "distribuidor", cosa que no pasa en ninguna otra opción del menu mas que en la de control de largada.
Pongo el código simplificando para que se vea esta parte y no mariar con toda la información junta.
No se si el problema serán los FAST_IO, la velocidad del micro, si la interrupción por RB0 estará complicando las cosas, o si el código es demasiado complejo para un pic, soy super novato en esto.
Probé distintos valores de capacitores para el cristal, y el resultado es el mismo.



		PHP:
	

#include <16f876.h>
#use delay (clock=20000000)
//#use delay (clock=8000000)
#fuses HS,NOWDT,NOPROTECT,PUT,NOLVP,BROWNOUT /* Fusibles (lo mas comun) */  
//#use FIXED_IO( A_outputs=PIN_A0, PIN_A1 )
#use FAST_IO(A)
#use FAST_IO(B)
#use FAST_IO(C)


//DEFINO PINES IN
#define BOBINA PIN_A0
#define SHIFT PIN_A1
#define T_MENU PIN_A2
#define T_MENOS PIN_A3
#define T_MAS PIN_A4
#define T_LARGADA PIN_A5

//DEFINO PINES OUT (B y C)
//PIN_B0 INTERRUPCION_EXTERNA
#define DISP1 PIN_B1 //OUT
#define DISP2 PIN_B2 //OUT
#define DISP3 PIN_B3 //OUT
#define DISP4 PIN_B4 //OUT
#define L_CORTE PIN_B5 //OUT
#define L_SHIFT PIN_B6 //OUT
#define L_LARGADA PIN_B7 //OUT
#byte DISP0=0x07 //PUERTO C


short rpmcount;
long rpm;
int button, p_menu, p_menos, p_mas, pos_menu;
long int tmp1;
long int rpmtime;
long int rpmshift,rpmcorte,rpmlargada;
long int rpmshifttime,rpmcortetime,rpmlargadatime,rpmmaxtime;
short int s_rpmshift,s_largada;
int const disp[10] = {0x3f, 0x06, 0x5b, 0x4f, 0x66, 0x6d, 0x7c, 0x07, 0x7f, 0x67};

void put_display(long num_out)
{
   int uni,dec,cen,umil;
   uni=0;
   dec=0;
   cen=0;
   umil=0;
   while(num_out>=1000)
   {
      num_out-=1000;
      umil++;
   }
   while(num_out>=100)
   {
      num_out-=100;
      cen++;
   }
   while(num_out>=10)
   {
      num_out-=10;
      dec++;
   }
   while(num_out>=1)
   {
      num_out-=1;
      uni++;
   }

   delay_ms(1);

   DISP0= disp[umil];
   delay_ms(1);
   output_high(DISP1);
   delay_ms(5);
   output_low(DISP1);
   delay_ms(1);

   DISP0= disp[cen];
   delay_ms(1);
   output_high(DISP2);
   delay_ms(5);
   output_low(DISP2);
   delay_ms(1);

   DISP0= disp[dec];
   delay_ms(1);
   output_high(DISP3);
   delay_ms(5);
   output_low(DISP3);
   delay_ms(1);
   
   DISP0= disp[uni];
   output_high(DISP4);
   delay_ms(5);
   output_low(DISP4);
   delay_ms(1);

}

void leer_teclado()
{
   button=0;
   if((!input(T_MENU))  && !p_menu){ button=1; p_menu=1;};if(input(T_MENU)){p_menu=0;}
   if((!input(T_MENOS)) && !p_menos){ button=2; p_menos=1;};if(input(T_MENOS)){p_menos=0;}
   if((!input(T_MAS))    && !p_mas){ button=3; p_mas=1;};if(input(T_MAS)){p_mas=0;}
}

void proc_teclado()
{
   //APRETE MENU
   if(button == 1)
   {
      pos_menu++;
   }

   if(pos_menu)
   {
      switch(pos_menu){
      case 1:
         if(button == 2){rpmcorte=rpmcorte-100;};if(rpmcorte <= 1500){rpmcorte=1500;}
         if(button == 3){rpmcorte=rpmcorte+100;};if(rpmcorte >= 14000){rpmcorte=14000;}
         output_high(L_CORTE);
         output_low(L_SHIFT);
         output_low(L_LARGADA);
         put_display(rpmcorte);
         break;
      case 2:
         if(button == 2){rpmshift=rpmshift-100;};if(rpmshift <= 1500){rpmshift=1500;}
         if(button == 3){rpmshift=rpmshift+100;};if(rpmshift >= rpmcorte){rpmshift=rpmcorte;}
         output_low(L_CORTE);
         output_high(L_SHIFT);
         output_low(L_LARGADA);
         put_display(rpmshift);
	 break;
      case 3: 
[B]//ACA ES EL PROBLEMA, DONDE L_LARGADA PRENDE TENUE y put_display FALLA.
//ACA ES EL PROBLEMA, DONDE L_LARGADA PRENDE TENUE y put_display FALLA.[/B]
         if(button == 2){rpmlargada=rpmlargada-100;};if(rpmlargada <= 1500){rpmlargada=1500;}
         if(button == 3){rpmlargada=rpmlargada+100;};if(rpmlargada >= 15000){rpmlargada=15000;}
         output_low(L_CORTE);
         output_low(L_SHIFT);
         output_high(L_LARGADA);
         put_display(rpmlargada);
         break;
      case 4:
         //GUARDO LOS CAMBIOS Y SALGO
         pos_menu=0;

         tmp1 = rpmcorte/100; write_eeprom(1,tmp1);
         tmp1 = rpmshift/100; write_eeprom(2,tmp1);
         tmp1 = rpmlargada/100; write_eeprom(3,tmp1);
         
         output_low(L_CORTE);
         output_low(L_SHIFT);
         output_low(L_LARGADA);
         put_status(); //Actualizo estado de leds.-
         leer_eeprom(); //ASI SE ME ACTUALIZAN LAS VARIABLES
         break;
      }
   }
   else if(button == 2)
   {
	//ACTIVO STATUS SHIFT
	if(!s_rpmshift)
	{
		s_rpmshift=1;
	}
	else
	{
		s_rpmshift=0;
	}
	put_status();//ACTUALIZO ESTADO DE LEDS
   }   

}
#INT_EXT
void Sample_isr(void)
{
	rpmcount++;//PARA PROCESAR CADA 2 CHISPAS (rpmcoun=bit)
	if(rpmcount==0)
	{
		rpmtime=get_timer1();
		set_timer1(0);
		proc_shift(); //EVALUO SI PRENDER SHIFTLIGHT
		proc_corte(); // EVALUO SI HACER CORTE DE RPM
	}
}
  
void main(void)
{
	setup_timer_1(T1_INTERNAL | T1_DIV_BY_2);
	enable_interrupts(INT_EXT);
	enable_interrupts(GLOBAL);

	set_tris_a(0x3c);
	set_tris_b(0x01);
	set_tris_c(0x00);

	rpm=0;
	rpmtime=0;
	rpmcount=0;
	output_low(BOBINA);
	
	output_low(DISP1);
	output_low(DISP2);
	output_low(DISP3);
	output_low(DISP4);

	put_status();//ACTUALIZO ESTADO DE LEDS
	leer_eeprom();//BUSCO VALOR EN EPROM.
	while(TRUE)
	{
		if(!pos_menu)
		{
			rpm=60*(1000000/rpmtime);
			put_display(rpm);
		}
		leer_teclado();//LEO SI APRETARON ALGUNA TECLA.-
		proc_teclado();//REALIZO ACCION SI SE APRETO ALGUNA TECLA.-
		delay_ms(1);
	}
}



Agradezco mucho a todos los que aportan.
Gracias!


----------



## sk8federico

El problema anterior fue solucionado, pasaba que por defecto los valores de corte RPM, SHIF_LIGH no estaba inicializados entonces la funcion que ponía los numero en los displays de 7 segmentos limaba.
Lo mismo pasa en el caso de que las RPM superen el valor de 9999, la funcion que pone los números en el display falla y traba todo.
Sigo avanzando.

Saludos,
Federico


----------



## sk8federico

Muchachos,
Bastante tiempo después vuelvo a tener unos ratos para continuar el proyecto.
Hice pruebas en el auto:
Ford Taunus 1979, distribuidor electronico con modulo incorporado marca Indiel (originalmente venia en los Ford Sierra, que comparten motor con mi auto).

Para mi decepcion, si conecto el cable para sensar los pulsos en el NEGATIVO de la bobina, se cuelga el pic, muestra un 0 en el display de 7 seg y despues se apaga.
Si conecto el cable en el POSITIVO de la bobina, ahi si marca las RPM en forma correcta, con un pequenio error que cada 1 segundo hace una lectura erronea, por ejemplo si el auto esta en 800 rpm cada tanto marca 1600, si el auto esta en 1500 rpm cada tanto marca 3000 (aproximadamente).

El tema es que quiero el cable sensor poder conectarlo al negativo de la bobina, y que sea compatible para distribuidores electronicos y distribuidores a platino.

Adjunto el esquema que estoy usando, probe con y sin capacitor e intercambiando las resistencias de 1k y 10k.
aclaracion. el capacitor es super chico.

Espero alguien pueda aclararme el panorama.
Gracias!


----------



## yoelmicro

Hola, te comento que es normal que se vuelva loco el PIC.
  Tienes que limitar el pico de la bobina y eliminar la componente de DC.
  Prueba este interfase, espero termines con éxito el proyecto.


----------



## sk8federico

yoelmicro dijo:


> Hola, te comento que es normal que se vuelva loco el PIC.
> Tienes que limitar el pico de la bobina y eliminar la componente de DC.
> Prueba este interfase, espero termines con éxito el proyecto.



No entiendo cual es la función del q1 osea, mi problema es que el módulo no tiene salida para rpm. 
Estimo que en el ejemplo que me facilitaste el L1 es la bobina y el q1deberia obviarlo y pones los diodos cap y res que agregaste después para probarlo así, es correcto esto?? 
Desde ya muchísimas gracias por toda la ayuda, si esto funciona bien voy a armar uno para vos. 
Muchas gracias.

*ahora que veo mejor usas el q1 para simular el distribuidor, no?? *


----------



## sk8federico

*MICRO*,
Sigo con problema, proble el esquema que me recomendaste pero sigue pasando lo mismo, es mas un poco peor ahora porque marca casi siempre 9999.
Las pruebas las estoy haciendo en un protoboard, conecto todo directo a la bateria y con un cable tipo de telefono (esos que tienen un solo filamento grueso adentro) de mas o menos 1 metro conecto a la bobina.

Algo que note es que si sostengo el cable que va al (-) de la Bobina con la mano y con la otra mano toco el cable de bujia que sale de la bobina el pic empieza a marcar aproximadamente 1000 RPM, cosa que es bastante probable que sea correcta.
Hay algo que esta metiendo interferencia, no se si el tipo de cable o por ser un protoboard.
Voy a ver si puedo hacer unas pruebas con un optoacoplador para aislar todo el tema de la bobina de la parte digital.
Por favor confirmame si se te ocurre algo.

Muchas Gracias


----------



## sk8federico

MICRO,
Como ves esto? Puede funcionar? 
Gracias!


----------



## Fogonazo

sk8federico dijo:


> MICRO,
> Como ves esto? Puede funcionar?
> Gracias!



¿ Y por que no tomar los pulsos directo de la Gate del MOSFET ?


----------



## sk8federico

El mosfet es sólo para simular la interferencia con la bobina de arriba.. Los pulsos son filtrados por el capacitor y los diodos y activa el 2n3906. 
Puse el opto y aisle los 12v de los 5v porque el PIC se vuelve loco. 
Toma pulsos si yo toco el cable del sensor y los cables de bujías. Marca cualquier cosa, se cuelga. El es muy raro lo que hace.


----------



## Fogonazo

sk8federico dijo:


> El mosfet es sólo para simular la interferencia con la bobina de arriba.. Los pulsos son filtrados por el capacitor y los diodos y activa el 2n3906.
> Puse el opto y aisle los 12v de los 5v porque el PIC se vuelve loco.
> Toma pulsos si yo toco el cable del sensor y los cables de bujías. Marca cualquier cosa, se cuelga. El es muy raro lo que hace.



Arma con un 555 un Anti-Rebote (monoestable) que se dispare con el pulso de la bobina. El tiempo del 555 debe ser menor al tiempo entre 2 disparos de la bobina.

¿ Como estas alimentado el circuito ?
¿ Tomaste los recaudos necesarios para evitar interferencias a través de la alimentación ?


----------



## sk8federico

Fogonazo dijo:


> Arma con un 555 un Anti-Rebote (monoestable) que se dispare con el pulso de la bobina. El tiempo del 555 debe ser menor al tiempo entre 2 disparos de la bobina.
> 
> ¿ Como estas alimentado el circuito ?
> ¿ Tomaste los recaudos necesarios para evitar interferencias a través de la alimentación ?



Subo adjunto en este post la ultima version del circuito que estoy usando.
La parte de captura de RPM antes la hacia solo con 2 resistencias como se ve en este post: _ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/702611/ _

Por favor revisa el circuito, seguramente se puedan mejorar muchas cosas.

Voy a investigar un poco como es el tema del 555, no lo use nunca ese integrado pero se que hay mucha informacion y parece que se usa practicamente para todo, jaja.

Gracias!


----------



## Fogonazo

Yo cargaría (Optoaislador) el transistor detector sobre el colector, e intentaría aplicar el divisor resistivo.

No entiendo de donde sacas +Vcc para el optoaislador, este debería ser fijo (12Vcc)


----------



## sk8federico

No entiendo lo de cargar por el colector, a mi entender lo estoy haciendo de ese modo. 
Por otro lado, los 12v son la alimentación principal del circuito (batería del auto) que está regulada por un 7805 y dos capacitores. 

El principal problema me imagino yo que será la interferencia, por las cosas que comentaba 4 o 5 posts atrás.


----------



## Fogonazo

sk8federico dijo:


> No entiendo lo de cargar por el colector, a mi entender lo estoy haciendo de ese modo. .......



Sip, perdón no había visto que el transistor es PNP.


----------



## sk8federico

AMIGOS!!
Logre hacer que el PIC tenga una lectura correcta de las RPM del motor del auto tomando los pulsos del Negativo de la BOBINA.
Adjunto el esquema, la opción que me funciono fue la *numero 2* que es super simple, la 1 no llegue a probarla porque cuando desconecte el cable que salia de la bobina accidentalmente toque algo en el protoboard y vole el pic 

Por favor les pido que me comenten como ven esta opcion, si es correcta o estoy yendo por mal camino, a mi entender la opcion 1 (optoacoplador y toda la bola) seria mas adecuada, pero son mas componentes y no pude probarla...
Que les parece?

Gracias a todos los que ayudan, ya saben quienes son.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin

Amigo sk8federico, reemplaza la resistencia R24, por puente asi logras niveles logicos mas definidos para el PIC.
Para evitar interferencias, en este tipo de ambiente "ruidoso", debes añadir un pequeño condensador entre los pines de alimentacion del PIC, de aprox. 100nF. debe conectarse lo mas prox. posible al mismo, ademas utiliza cable apantallado para las entradas, y blindar todo el conjunto en una jaula de Faraday (gabiente metalico conectado a GND).


----------



## fernandoae

La verdad ya se que no hay que revivir temas pero no le encuentro sentido a hacer uno nuevo y arrancar de 0 cuando ya está todo esto...
Una consulta, es sobre los "cortes de rpms" que están tan de moda hoy en dia... yo pense que era algo mas elaborado y sensaba las rpms, pero hoy me trajeron uno para copiarlo y ohh sorpresa: positivo, negativo y dos cables para la bobina... lo conecto para ver que hace, y es un relé intermitente de frecuencia ajustable!!! funciona realmente como corte o limitador de rpms? o es para hacer facha nomás?


----------



## zeta_bola_1

fernandoae dijo:


> La verdad ya se que no hay que revivir temas pero no le encuentro sentido a hacer uno nuevo y arrancar de 0 cuando ya está todo esto...
> Una consulta, es sobre los "cortes de rpms" que están tan de moda hoy en dia... yo pense que era algo mas elaborado y sensaba las rpms, pero hoy me trajeron uno para copiarlo y ohh sorpresa: positivo, negativo y dos cables para la bobina... lo conecto para ver que hace, y es un relé intermitente de frecuencia ajustable!!! funciona realmente como corte o limitador de rpms? o es para hacer facha nomás?



ese que decis vos es para hacer "facha". busca el de mnicolau y ese si es limitador, y muy bueno


----------



## fernandoae

A eso iba, eso que venden  como "corte de rpms" es una pelotudez  
Yo estoy diseñando un taco con leds, ya lo tengo funcionando, mi idea era que sea simple y economico... utiliza un pic 12f629, 12 leds que manejo con 4 pines usando "charlieplexing", un opto para aislar el pic de la bobina y 3-4 componentes mas.
Como tenia un pin libre le puse la famosa "shift light", pero por ahi le agrego dos optoacopladores y utilizo la tecnica esa que te permite manejar dos leds con un solo pin y le añado la funcion de corte también (si me da para hacer algo en el 2% de memoria que me sobra jeje.


----------



## zeta_bola_1

por si te interesa darle una ojeada al de mnicolau

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f28/tacometro-digital-shift-light-limitador-rpm-pcbs-13721/

usa pocos componentes(no como el tuyo jeje) y es bastante sencillo, los que hice todavia funcionan con el primer rele que les puse, y eso que el del fiat uno del video lo usa bastaaaaaante jeje.

fer, esos que venden le ponen en la otra pata del rele una salida para uqe le pongan una bujia en los escapes, como rompen la paciencia con esas explosionsitas!!!!!


----------



## fernandoae

Yo les voy a poner un modulo gps para que cerca de mi casa les apague la moto directamente 
Ese lo vi el otro dia, lo que no encontré es el esquema... vos lo tenés o lo viste?


----------



## zeta_bola_1

fernandoae dijo:


> Yo les voy a poner un modulo gps para que cerca de mi casa les apague la moto directamente
> Ese lo vi el otro dia, lo que no encontré es el esquema... vos lo tenés o lo viste?



cual? el que le ponen la bujia?? es sencillo, si haces salida a rele, con un simple inversor, con el normal cerrado cortas el encendido, con el normal abierto alimentas una bobina de encendido de auto/moto que alimente una bujia.

eso si, a ese ponele gps y programale mi casa tambien por favor!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fernandoae

No no... el esquemita del taco de mnicolau, esta la pcb hecha con la ubicacion de los componentes nomas me parece, yo lo que quiero es rob... estudiar digo la parte del 555 como convertidor de frecuencia a tensión 
Che Zeta, en los autos con inyeccion electronica es sano meterle estos cortes?  porque la otra es ponerse a jugar con la señal del TPS (throttle position sensor, en español el acelerador jaja)... meter un rele que corte ahi a mi parecer es mas adecuado y mas saludable para el motor. Que opinas?


----------



## zeta_bola_1

los autos a inyeccion taen corte final de fabrica, para no pasar de vueltas el motor. peeeeero el detalle es que cortan la inyeccion de nafta tambien. el temita de no cortar la inyeccion es que pasa nafta sin quemar al escape, si hay puesto un catalizador se puede arruinar, ya que no esta preparado para ese tipo de explosiones, el silenciador tambien sufre un monton.

igual eso es lo de menos


----------



## fernandoae

Claro, pero supone que yo quiero que corte antes, por ejemplo para hacer un control de largada (al pulsar un botón te mantiene las rpms en cierto punto) y tambien quiero que me limite a un tope de vueltas a gusto... que es lo mas sano para un auto con inyección electronica?
Por eso para evitar lo que comentas de que te tire nafta por el escape pensé en actuar sobre la señal del tps ( una especie de pata electronica microcontrolada jaja ), al pasarse de vueltas seria como levantar un poco el acelerador...


----------



## zeta_bola_1

lo mas sano es que corte la inyeccion. si te pones a jugar con el tps lo mas probable es que tire error la ecu y: o se apague el motor de una, o te tira falla y se prende la luz del tablero o algo por el estilo.

fijate que en el de mnicolau se puede poner como control de largada y limite final al mismo tiempo


----------



## fernandoae

Yo la parte del control la tengo solucionada con un pic, ya hice el tacometro led y tengo el código cocinado  es poner un "If RPMS > 5000 then high rele" jeje... pero como la parte de motores y mecanica la manejo hasta ahi nomás no se donde cortar, en un auto con carburador se corta la alimentacion de la bobina, pero en uno con inyeccion como es el asunto?


----------



## zeta_bola_1

tienen bobinas tambien!! aunque lo ideal seria meterse en el circuito de la ecu de cada auto y ahi cortar


----------



## fernandoae

Lo veo dificil lo de meterse en la ecu che, viste que son muy chiquitas... 
Dejando de lado los chistes boludos, viste que se habla de CDI, DIS... por ahi lei que en unos se cortaba diferente o no se podia, algo asi... tenes idea como es eso?


----------



## zeta_bola_1

la verdad que nunca "toquetie" un DIS, pero me parece que alguien aca lo puso o lo quiso poner al taco de mnicolau.

el tema con el dis es que no tiene alimentacion como el con cdi, sino que es directo(como bien dice la sigla)en un modulito estan los 4 cables que van a las bujias y ese modulito lo alimenta la ecu, la bobina esta ahi mismo en el modulito, cualquier toqueteo salta error en la ecu


----------



## fernandoae

El problema no es con la alimentación y eso  mirá:

Es con la señanl IGF de la bobina que le dice a la ECU "estoy trabajando bien  "


----------



## solaris8

buenas gente, como los veo muy en el tema les pregunto:
quiero implementar el de nicolao, en un motor diesel, no bobina at, no bujias, no distribuidor.
solo tengo un sensor magnetico disponible que me mide las rpm, (cuentavueltas comercial), pero por seguridad me gustaria poner un corte de emergencia, o un limitador....
sera posible adaptarlo?


----------



## fernandoae

La verdad que en un diesel no creo, porque hasta donde yo se de mecánica (lo básico nomás)... en los diesel la bomba es mecanica.
En los vehiculos nuevos según la Wiki si es inyección electrónica diesel:


> En un principio se usaba inyección mecánica pero actualmente la inyección electrónica es común incluso en motores diésel.


----------



## gaston37

hola solaris8 yo a una fiorino diesel se lo coloque el corte se lo di en la electrovalvula de la bomba inyectora osea el pare como se dice normalmente saludos a todos en el foro


----------



## jorgehernanso

buenas noches amigos! necesito ayuda de alguien que se de un poco de maña, me compre una moto, estube hablando con gente que la tiene tambien y no trae limitador, entonces me gustaria ponerle uno, pero me refiero a un limitador de revoluciones, no el corte de energia que se suele usar, segun vi en varios vehiculos no les hace muy bien el corte ( me refiero a esos cortes que cuando limitan el auto falla, tipo algo algo, raaaan tan tan tan tan tan..) cortan vielas rompen pistones revientan escapes todo asi.. por eso me gustaria un sistema que al llegar por ejemplo a 7000rpm la moto deje de acelerar sin fallar,y quede ahi hasta soltar el acelerador.. se puede hacer eso? agradeceria su ayuda


----------



## DOSMETROS

Los limitadores *cortan el encendido* así que se junta nafta y explota en el escape o donde pueda . . *si tu moto es full inyection* , podés cortarle los inyectores 

Saludos !


----------



## pigma

Y no habra algo "inteligente" que simplemente no deje ir el motor mas alla? es decir, como un tope de acelerador pero sin cortar el encendido o flujo de combustible? creo que estoy divagando...


----------



## Scooter

En realidad el motor no se controla echando gasolina, se controla "echando aire".
Aunque suene raro, es bastante común que las ECU tengan un tiempo de inyección prácticamente constante, si va lento hará 500 inyecciones por minuto y si va rápido 6000 osea que el consumo varía.
Si se tiene una ecu completa, moderna o como se llame, vamos de las que el acelerador es un potenciómetro, no un cable que abre la mariposa/carburador, en ese caso se podría programar para que cierre la mariposa progresivamente o con un control pid, fuzzy, predictivo, óptimo o a saber cual va bien al llegar a la zona peligrosa.
Lo que pasa es que supongo que es mas rápido sencillamente no inyectar ya que sencillamente ahora inyecto y el siguiente ya no, mejor que mover mariposas por rápidas que sean a lo mejor cuando se cierra ya ha salido una biela por el capó.
En realidad lo que buscamos es un "salvavidas del motor". Por otra parte el corte con su petardeo tiene la función adicional de indicar que te has pasado, es como la vibración del pedal de freno con el abs, si no vibra puedes pensar que vas sobrado y segur conduciendo despreocupadamente por el hielo.


----------



## jorgehernanso

concuerdo con pigma, algo si busco para evitar las contraexplosiones


----------



## maxee

quedate tranquilo que no vas a romper nada por poner un corte, a menos que la lleves quilometros tirando corte


----------



## Scooter

jorgehernanso dijo:


> concuerdo con pigma, algo si busco para evitar las contraexplosiones



Pues ya sabéis que tenéis que limitar la entrada de aire. Osea que el tema va por un servomotor o paso a paso o algo así que cierre la mariposa. Además también, claro no encharcarlo de combustible.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Se entiende que por ejemplo en F1 tienen limitadores que lo hacen como vos lo querés , o sea que el motor queda a ese tope sin ratear . . .  pero es otra tecnología


----------



## jorgehernanso

pucha.. queria algo asi para no estropear nada... no se puede atrasar de alguna manera el encendido para que se salga de punto, en consecuencia pierda potencia, y no levantemas de esas vueltas?


----------



## maxee

Osea, el corte es para limitar algunos segundos, hasta que te das cuenta que tenes que tirar otro cambio, no se que moto sera, pero por dos o tres ran tan tan tan no pasa nada, no rompes nada


----------



## Scooter

jorgehernanso dijo:


> pucha.. queria algo asi para no estropear nada... no se puede atrasar de alguna manera el encendido para que se salga de punto, en consecuencia pierda potencia, y no levantemas de esas vueltas?


No soy mecánico pero me parece que tirarías la mezcla sin quemar. Y seguramente se quemaría en el tubo de escape si está muy caliente osea que el petardazo sería interesante.
El problema es que habrá que hacerlo bien, con solo empobrecer la mezcla no vale, habrá que cerrar aire y empobrecer a la vez y eso rápido para que no se pase y no muy de golpe para que no de tirones.
No es sencillo.


----------



## tatajara

jorgehernanso dijo:


> pucha.. queria algo asi para no estropear nada... no se puede atrasar de alguna manera el encendido para que se salga de punto, en consecuencia pierda potencia, y no levantemas de esas vueltas?



mm yo le pondría un cuenta vueltas con indicador de cambios, entonces vos podes seleccionar a que vueltas tenes que meter el cambio y listo, sabes que no te podes pasar de esas vueltas y si te pasas levantas la pata del acelerador 
saludos


----------



## sk8federico

Estimados,
Estoy retomando el tema del Limitador RPM con PIC16f876 + display de 7 segmentos.
Depure un poco el código y la verdad quedo funcionando bastante bien (en el protoboard).

El problema que estoy teniendo es para tomar las RPM de la bobina (problema que antes no tenia).
El esquema que me había funcionado anteriormente era el NUMERO 2.

Actualmente lo que me esta pasando:
OPCION 2
1- Si con los dedos de una mano toco el cable de sensor y la otra mano la acerco a la bobina tomas los pulsos perfectamente. (por esto estimo que no es problema del codigo ni del pic)
2- Si hago la conexión al terminal (-) de la bobina se reinicia el pic indefinidamente.

OPCIÓN 1
1- No toma interferencias de ningún tipo pero me sigue pasando que me reinicia el pic si lo conecto al terminal.


****************

El auto es un Ford Taunus con distribuidor INDIEL (electronico) de Ford Sierra.

Gracias!


----------



## locodelafonola

solaris8 dijo:


> buenas gente, como los veo muy en el tema les pregunto:
> quiero implementar el de nicolao, en un motor diesel, no bobina at, no bujias, no distribuidor.
> solo tengo un sensor magnetico disponible que me mide las rpm, (cuentavueltas comercial), pero por seguridad me gustaria poner un corte de emergencia, o un limitador....
> sera posible adaptarlo?


 hola solaris..che..yo en la "nona" probe con un "servo " en el "pare"....lo que si despues lo reemplaze con un "solenoide" de seguro de puerta de auto... no lo para al motor  (hay que regular la parte mecanica de su "recorrido" ).pero de esa manera "baja las vueltas ".. ¿¿¿¿¿ se entiende o no ?????... a y te recomiendo que uses el LM2917-N8..en el dataset esta el circuito..


----------



## Fogonazo

sk8federico dijo:


> Estimados,
> Estoy retomando el tema del Limitador RPM con PIC16f876 + display de 7 segmentos.
> Depure un poco el código y la verdad quedo funcionando bastante bien (en el protoboard).
> El problema que estoy teniendo es para tomar las RPM de la bobina (problema que antes no tenia).. . . .




​
*Para la Opción 1*
Intenta agregar una resistencia de 27KΩ en serie entre el cable que va a la bobina y la base de Q7

*Para la Opción 2*
Es indispensable para la salud del micro agregar los diodos de protección


----------



## sk8federico

Fogonazo dijo:


> http://img843.imageshack.us/img843/3850/nvv2.jpg​
> *Para la Opción 1*
> Intenta agregar una resistencia de 27KΩ en serie entre el cable que va a la bobina y la base de Q7
> 
> *Para la Opción 2*
> Es indispensable para la salud del micro agregar los diodos de protección



Con Diodos de protección te referís a D13 y D12 de la Opción 1 ?

Tambien me dijeron que pruebe agregar capacitores entre GND y +5v serca del pic y por todos lados.

Tengo montado los componentes en 2 protoboards.


----------



## Fogonazo

sk8federico dijo:


> Con Diodos de protección te referís a D13 y D12 de la Opción 1 ?


Sip, son importantes para la salud del circuito.


> Tambien me dijeron que pruebe agregar capacitores entre GND y +5v serca del pic y por todos lados.. . .


Esos capacitores se emplean siempre en circuitos lógicos y sirven para desacoplar las interferencias que pudieran navegar por la línea de alimentación. Si no lo tiene "Agregar"

No creo que sea el motivo de tu falla, mas bien se me ocurre que puede ser por el lazo de retorno de la protoboard hacia el chasis del automóvil. Habrá que revisar como retorna la alimentación de la protoboard al chasis del automóvil.


----------



## sk8federico

Fogonazo dijo:


> Sip, son importantes para la salud del circuito.
> 
> Esos capacitores se emplean siempre en circuitos lógicos y sirven para desacoplar las interferencias que pudieran navegar por la línea de alimentación. Si no lo tiene "Agregar"
> 
> No creo que sea el motivo de tu falla, mas bien se me ocurre que puede ser por el *lazo de retorno de la protoboard* hacia el chasis del automóvil. Habrá que revisar como retorna la alimentación de la protoboard al chasis del automóvil.



A que te referís con: *lazo de retorno de la protoboard*
La bateria tiene conectado el terminal (-) al bloque del motor y al chasis.
El protoboard conecte el (-)  por las 4 lineas negativas que tienen entre los dos protoboards.


Lo que me sorprende es que me cuelgue el pic si conecto el cable sensor, incluso pasando por el optoacoplador, y que con la opción 2 (la mas simple) hace un efecto antena que funcione pasando de una mano a la otra la senial.


----------



## zeta_bola_1

no se por que cuando probre el circuito del limitador mas tacometro mas etcetera de mnicolau en el protoboard no funciono, y alguien, me parece, me habia dicho algo de las frecuencias de trabajo


----------



## sk8federico

Alguien sabe a que se refiere fogonazo en el mensaje #222 cuando dice:


> No creo que sea el motivo de tu falla, mas bien se me ocurre que puede ser por el *lazo de retorno de la protoboard hacia el chasis del automóvil*. Habrá que revisar como retorna la alimentación de la protoboard al chasis del automóvil.



Hoy a la tarde voy a probar agregando mas capacitores en todas las lineas de v- v+


----------



## Fogonazo

El lazo de maza se forma por la resistencia del conductor que conecta (En tu caso) la placa con el chasis del automóvil.
Para minimizarlo ese conductor debe ser lo mas corto posible y estar conectado a un buen punto de maza del automóvil, por ejemplo donde hace maza la batería.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin

sk8federico dijo:


> Estimados,
> Estoy retomando el tema del Limitador RPM con PIC16f876 + display de 7 segmentos.
> Depure un poco el código y la verdad quedo funcionando bastante bien (en el protoboard).
> 
> El problema que estoy teniendo es para tomar las RPM de la bobina (problema que antes no tenia).
> El esquema que me había funcionado anteriormente era el NUMERO 2.
> 
> Actualmente lo que me esta pasando:
> OPCION 2
> 1- Si con los dedos de una mano toco el cable de sensor y la otra mano la acerco a la bobina tomas los pulsos perfectamente. (por esto estimo que no es problema del codigo ni del pic)
> 2- Si hago la conexión al terminal (-) de la bobina se reinicia el pic indefinidamente.
> 
> OPCIÓN 1
> 1- No toma interferencias de ningún tipo pero me sigue pasando que me reinicia el pic si lo conecto al terminal.
> 
> [url]http://img843.imageshack.us/img843/3850/nvv2.jpg[/URL]
> ****************
> 
> El auto es un Ford Taunus con distribuidor INDIEL (electronico) de Ford Sierra.
> 
> Gracias!


Hay que aclarar que en la opcion N 2, un condensador en serie con un diodo es una receta que no funciona.


----------



## sk8federico

Estimados,
Este fin de semana estuve haciendo avances con el proyecto, logre armar la electronica para recibir en forma correcta los pulsos del distribuidor.
El problema que estoy teniendo es que me esta reportando exactamente EL DOBLE de las rpm reales del motor si cuento 2 pulsos por REVOLUCION (cosa que deberia ser lo correcto).

Si configuro el soft para chequear 4 pulsos por revolución marca las RPM correctas.

Adjunto el código para ver si alguien tiene una idea (aclaración, en la simulación funciona correctamente).



		Código:
	

#INT_EXT
//void Sample_isr(void) //ORIGINAL, ANDA OK
void handle_ext_int()
{
	if(!reset)
	{
		rpmcount++;//PARA PROCESAR CADA x CHISPAS (rpmcoun=int)
		if(rpmcount==chispas)
		{
			rpmcount=0;
			rpmtime=get_timer1();
			set_timer1(0);
		}
	}
	else
	{
		set_timer1(0);
		rpmcount=0;//AGREGADO v2
		rpmtime=0;
		reset=0;
	}
}

#int_timer1
void overflow()
{
	set_timer1(0);
	rpmcount=0;//AGREGADO v2
	rpmtime=0;
	reset=1;
}




		Código:
	

[B]## CRISTAL DE 20MHZ[/B]
	setup_timer_1(T1_INTERNAL | T1_DIV_BY_8);
	rpm=60*(625000/rpmtime);//para DIV_BY_8


****

*ADJUNTO CAPTURA DE MODULO CAPTOR DE RPM, por si tienen alguna sugerencia/mejora.*


----------



## sk8federico

Estimados,
Estoy evaluando la posibilidad de reemplazar el corte a la bobina anulando el positivo, el motivo de esto es porque evitaria el tema de tener que tirar un cable al (-) de la bobina ya que el positivo sale del contacto de la llave del auto (lugar donde se posicionaria este dispositivo).

Ven factible (obviamente previa aislacion por optoacoplador con el pic) alguno de estos dos esquemas que saque de internet??
Adjunto imagen.
Gracias!!


----------



## DOSMETROS

Fijate que también podés hacer fallar la chispa para limitar rpm "cortocircuitando" platinos


----------



## sk8federico

Muchachos,
Pude hacer funcionar el proyecto en forma correcta (normalmente reportaba el doble de las RPM que realmente tenia el motor).

La solucion a esto fue agregar el diodo D5, lo descubri de casualidad ya que cuando conecte un IRF520 para hacer el corte (poniendo a masa el negativo de la bobina) puse un led para ver cuando se disparaba y para mi sorpresa empezo a marcar bien las revoluciones y con mucha mayor estabilidad.
(ACLARACION SignalIN es el terminal NEGATIVO de la bobina).

Alguien me podrá explicar porque este diodo hace que se marquen correctamente las rpm ??? y si es correcto como esta armado o se puede mejorar.


----------



## yoelmicro

La explicación que tiene desde el punto de vista dinámico, es que el diodo inverso del mosfet (Drain/Source) conduce el tiempo de Spike generado por la bobina de encendido y  el diodo led  del optocupler ve otro pulso pues el cátodo tiene referencia es masa durante este breve intervalo.


----------



## sk8federico

yoelmicro dijo:


> La explicación que tiene desde el punto de vista dinámico, es que el diodo inverso del mosfet (Drain/Source) conduce el tiempo de Spike generado por la bobina de encendido y  el diodo led  del optocupler ve otro pulso pues el cátodo tiene referencia es masa durante este breve intervalo.



Micro, creo que entendí tu respuesta, a mi entender lo que esta pasando es que a pesar de que el negativo de la bobina queda abierto al saltar la chispa de la bobina aparece un pulso extra que esta siendo registrado por el opto.

Con el esquema adjunto no tengo problemas ya por suerte, pero de todos modos me gustaría armar el circuito para que pueda funcionar independientemente del IRF520, serviría esta modificación que se me ocurre?? 
*Es necesario agregar un diodo de protección para el IRF520?? de ser necesario lo que habría probado yo usaba un 1n4148, es recomendable o me conviene otro diodo?
(ADJUNTO IMAGEN).

Muchas gracias como siempre por tu ayuda.


----------



## sk8federico

Estimados, 
tengo armado en pcb el diseño queme llevó más de una año concretar pero me esta pasando lo mismo que me pasaba en el protoboard en un inicio. 
El pic Lee el doble de las rpm y con muchas fallas. 
El siguiente esquema funcionaba en el protoboard :
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/showthread.php?p=870168
Tienen alguna idea? 
Gracias


----------



## sk8federico

Retomando el tema, vuelvo a probar el circuito y con unos cambios de algunas resistencias y capacitores sobre todo en la parte del sondeo de las RPM puedo afirmar que ahora el limitador LEE correctamente las PRM.

Lo que estoy observando es que cuando tengo conectado la plaqueta se nota una falta de potencia de chispa, sobre todo en los momentos en los que se acelera de golpe el motor o en los momentos en que el motor tiene que hacer fuerza (Girando en vacío sin tener ningún cambio puesto la falla no aparece).

Me imagino que por el IRF520, a pesar de que no esta disparado se esta escapando algo de energía de la bobina.
Puse leds de control y puedo afirmar que no se esta disparando el corte ni se están generando microcortes por algún error de código.

El esquema que estoy usando es:
Ver el archivo adjunto 103067

****** EDITO *****
Adjunto el esquema de la electrónica que realiza la función de corte.
Se puede ver como el optoacoplador esta comandado por el pin "BOBINA" del pic que normalmente esta high. puede ser que esto + la resistencia R7 estén generando algo en el Gate del mosfet que provoque la perdida de potencia en la bobina (SIGNAL)

Es posible que el IRF este generando esto?


----------



## sk8federico

Creo que el problema viene por donde suponia, con la configuracion actual la simulacion me da que el Gate del Mosfet recibe 12v (Pin de Pic High), y 1.2v (Pin de Pic Low). 
Puede ser que esto este influyendo?  Adjunto capturas de Isis.


----------



## ricbevi

sk8federico dijo:


> Creo que el problema viene por donde suponia, con la configuracion actual la simulacion me da que el Gate del Mosfet recibe 12v (Pin de Pic High), y 1.2v (Pin de Pic Low).
> Puede ser que esto este influyendo?  Adjunto capturas de Isis.



Hola..El Proteus no se equivoca(al menos en ese caso)...si alimentas el divisor resistivos(R2/R3) con 12V ...en el momento que no conduce el transistor en el gate es lo que hay...para cuando el transistor del opto-acoplador se satura y conduzca a GND el extremo de la resistencia R3 en el gate habrá aproximadamente 10 veces menos tensión ya que la relación del divisor es de 10k a VCC y 1k a Gnd...si quieres que la tensión sea 0V, debes mandar el gate del transistor directamente a GND; si quieres que sea cercano a él, hacer que la diferencia entre las resistencias del divisor de tensión sea grande((R2:1M, R3:1ohms).
Saludos.

Ric.


----------



## sk8federico

ricbevi dijo:


> Hola..El Proteus no se equivoca(al menos en ese caso)...si alimentas el divisor resistivos(R2/R3) con 12V ...en el momento que no conduce el transistor en el gate es lo que hay...para cuando el transistor del opto-acoplador se satura y conduzca a GND el extremo de la resistencia R3 en el gate habrá aproximadamente 10 veces menos tensión ya que la relación del divisor es de 10k a VCC y 1k a Gnd...si quieres que la tensión sea 0V, debes mandar el gate del transistor directamente a GND; si quieres que sea cercano a él, hacer que la diferencia entre las resistencias del divisor de tensión sea grande((R2:1M, R3:1ohms).
> Saludos.
> 
> Ric.



En tu experiencia, es buena idea sacar del todo la resistencia R3 ? No puede traer problemas al Opto teniendo en cuenta que el Mosfet esta manejando el negativo de la bobina de un auto?


----------



## torres.electronico

se podria jugar tambien con un mosfet canal P atacando la alimentacion  de la bobina y no la señal del modulo de encendido. descarten el canal N del diagrama... mas o menos la idea seria algo asi...aclaro...idea..."i-d-e-a"


----------



## sk8federico

torres.electronico dijo:


> se podria jugar tambien con un mosfet canal P atacando la alimentacion  de la bobina y no la señal del modulo de encendido. descarten el canal N del diagrama... mas o menos la idea seria algo asi...aclaro...idea..."i-d-e-a"



Esta opción quería evitarla por dos motivos.

1- Implicaría tener que tirar 3 cables del interior del auto a la bobina o desarmar la instalación eléctrica que se encuentra en el comando de la llave, en cual caso también implicaría tirar 2 cables.
2- Los cortes por lo general se hacen poniendo el negativo de la bobina a masa ya que provoca que la bobina este llena a full hasta el momento que sea necesario liberar la energía (especialmente útil en un largador).


De todos modos lo voy a tener en cuenta y lo voy a pensar un poco mas, pros y contras. 
Gracias!


----------



## sk8federico

Reemplace la R3 por un jumper y el problema es el mismo. Como si se estuviese limitando la energía de la bobina. 
Alguna idea?


----------



## DOSMETROS

No estuve siguiendo el hilo , pero ojo con lo que ponen en serie o en paralelo con la bobina de encendido , ya que ésta hace una oscilación amortiguada.

Entonces cualquier capacitor , o díodo , o mosfet con díodo protector , reduciría la chispa.

Saludos !


----------



## sk8federico

DOSMETROS dijo:


> No estuve siguiendo el hilo , pero ojo con lo que ponen en serie o en paralelo con la bobina de encendido , ya que ésta hace una oscilación amortiguada.
> 
> Entonces cualquier capacitor , o díodo , o mosfet con díodo protector , reduciría la chispa.
> 
> Saludos !


Pensé que el nosfet no influiría, ya que al estar abierto supuse que funcionaria como un relay (todo el lío únicamente para evitar usar un relay mecánico [emoji20]).


----------



## DOSMETROS

Pero si el mosfet tiene díodo de protección , ahí sonaste 

Y si no lo tiene se quema


----------



## torres.electronico

mira bien, seguro que no captaste mi idea,,, fijate que es u circuito complementario para ayudar al mosfet canal N 
Igualment, no necesitas otro conductor...tenes de donde sacar señal en el vano motor


----------



## ricbevi

sk8federico dijo:


> En tu experiencia, es buena idea sacar del todo la resistencia R3 ? No puede traer problemas al Opto teniendo en cuenta que el Mosfet esta manejando el negativo de la bobina de un auto?




NPI(Ni P..ta..Idea) te explique por que a simple vista y sin necesidad de ser un erudito en Proteus te estaba dando dichas valores de medición...supondría que no hay problemas ya que estas trabajando sobre el "gate".
En la imagen que adjunto, se ve un circuito que se usa comercialmente para conmutar una carga inductiva que no es de alta tensión pero si de mediana corriente y creo que para explicar la sugerencia basta...Tú equivalente a Q23 estaría dentro del opto...el Surce va a GND pero en ese circuito tiene una resistencia baja para detectar cortos circuitos.
Saludos.

Ric.


----------



## sk8federico

ricbevi dijo:


> NPI(Ni P..ta..Idea) te explique por que a simple vista y sin necesidad de ser un erudito en Proteus te estaba dando dichas valores de medición...supondría que no hay problemas ya que estas trabajando sobre el "gate".
> En la imagen que adjunto, se ve un circuito que se usa comercialmente para conmutar una carga inductiva que no es de alta tensión pero si de mediana corriente y creo que para explicar la sugerencia basta...Tú equivalente a Q23 estaría dentro del opto...el Surce va a GND pero en ese circuito tiene una resistencia baja para detectar cortos circuitos.
> Saludos.
> 
> Ric.


Me quedo claro, el problema como dijo DOSMETROS es que el MOSFET tiene internamente un diodo de protección, por ahí se me esta escapando parte de la potencia de carga de la bobina aunque el MOSFET este activo o no, puntualmente no era el divisor resistivo lo que generaba eso.





torres.electronico dijo:


> mira bien, seguro que no captaste mi idea,,, fijate que es u circuito complementario para ayudar al mosfet canal N
> Igualment, no necesitas otro conductor...tenes de donde sacar señal en el vano motor


Tenes razón con tu esquema de hacer el corte anulando el + de la bobina no tendría el problema de pérdida de potencia de carga. 
De todos modos implicaría más cableado según entiendo o una modificación más grande en el entendido que sólo conectar un cable nuevo al - de la bobina. Mañana con la pc lo voy a pensar mejor. 
Muchas gracias por el aporte a todos.


----------



## sk8federico

Muchachos,
Buscando por todos lados y recopilando información no encuentro la vuelta para sacar esto andando.
Estoy pensando en utilizar el distribuidor del auto ya no para manejar la bobina sino para únicamente tomar los momentos del encendido y comandar la bobina enteramente con Tacometro.
Estuve viendo para incluir un encendido CDI pero es mucho problema, sobre todo el tema de armar el inverter (hace un tiempo había avanzado un tema así en el foro pero quedo abandonado)

El auto en cuestión es un Ford Taunus con encendido electrónico de Ford Sierra.

Que opinan ??? =)


----------



## zeta_bola_1

sk8federico dijo:


> Que opinan ??? =)




que busques el tacometro de mnicolau aca en el foro que funciona a las mil maravillas


----------



## sk8federico

zeta_bola_1 dijo:


> que busques el tacometro de mnicolau aca en el foro que funciona a las mil maravillas



Jajajaja, que mal 
Si reemplazaría el Mosfet por un Relay en la sección de corte como el de mnicolau estaría resuelto el problema, pero la idea es aprender y porque no hacer un proyecto similar pero con otros chiches.


----------



## ricbevi

sk8federico dijo:


> Jajajaja, que mal
> Si reemplazaría el Mosfet por un Relay en la sección de corte como el de mnicolau estaría resuelto el problema, pero la idea es aprender y porque no hacer un proyecto similar pero con otros chiches.



La parte automotriz no es mi fuerte y a menos que las cosas cambiaran un montón últimamente,  un relay trabajando para cortar/conectar la bobina de encendido, te durara *poco*, *poquito*, *nada*.

Ric.


----------



## sk8federico

ricbevi dijo:


> La parte automotriz no es mi fuerte y a menos que las cosas cambiaran un montón últimamente,  un relay trabajando para cortar/conectar la bobina de encendido, te durara *poco*, *poquito*, *nada*.
> 
> Ric.



Lo mismo pienso yo, de todos modos el corte lo realiza solo cuando el motor supera X revoluciones, no seria lo normal que se active demasiado.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Propongo usar un Triac  !!!!!!


----------



## sk8federico

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Propongo usar un Triac  !!!!!!


 
Siempre pensé que el triac era unicamente para AC.

Estuve viendo (y en alguna oportunidad trabaje) con el BT137 (8amp) igual que el actual IRF520(8amp).

Por lo que veo en el IRF520 tengo el gate en la pata 1 y el BT137 en la pata 3 con lo cual podría ponerlo invertido y ya.

En un rato llego a mi casa y lo pruebo.


*Seria mejor poner un tiristor (Ejemplo BT151) ??*

Gracias!


----------



## zeta_bola_1

ricbevi dijo:


> La parte automotriz no es mi fuerte y a menos que las cosas cambiaran un montón últimamente,  un relay trabajando para cortar/conectar la bobina de encendido, te durara *poco*, *poquito*, *nada*.
> 
> Ric.


te cuento que todo lo contrario, hace ya un laaaaaaaaaaaaaaaargo tiempo que le puse el corte de mnicolau a un fiat uno de un amigo, y lo usa bastante, y ahi esta, como el primer dia


----------



## jmorcillo666

zeta_bola_1 dijo:


> te cuento que todo lo contrario, hace ya un laaaaaaaaaaaaaaaargo tiempo que le puse el corte de mnicolau a un fiat uno de un amigo, y lo usa bastante, y ahi esta, como el primer dia



Saludos Zeta_bola  tenes depronto el digrama de conexion al FIAT, yo ya tengo montado el limitador de minicolao, pero no se muy bien como conectarlo al auto es un chevrolet spark



Gracias


----------



## zeta_bola_1

jmorcillo666 dijo:


> Saludos Zeta_bola  tenes depronto el digrama de conexion al FIAT, yo ya tengo montado el limitador de minicolao, pero no se muy bien como conectarlo al auto es un chevrolet spark
> 
> 
> 
> Gracias



pero ese me parece que trae doble bobina, asi que tendrias que usar 2 reles si usas el de mnicolau


----------



## DOSMETROS

Pero el relé puede tener varios contactos inversores


----------



## jmorcillo666

zeta_bola_1 dijo:


> pero ese me parece que trae doble bobina, asi que tendrias que usar 2 reles si usas el de mnicolau



Gracias por tu respuesta, si en efecto acorde a este diagrama es doble bobina, conexiones ABC, pregunto y si el corte lo hago en el del centro que es el comun a las bobina funcionaria??





DOSMETROS dijo:


> Pero el relé puede tener varios contactos inversores



Saludos dos metros, te refieres a un rele con varios switches por decirlo de una manera? a varios estados?, si tienes diagrama asi sea a mano alzada te lo agradezco.


----------



## zeta_bola_1

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Pero el relé puede tener varios contactos inversores



es verdad, por que no pense en un doble inversor? sera que mnicolau alguna vez dijo algo sobre usar 2 en vez de uno? alguna chispa?


si yo mal no recuerdo(ahora ya dudo) tiene que cortar el negativo en los auto, si el comun es el negativo lo conectas ahi


----------



## jmorcillo666

zeta_bola_1 dijo:


> es verdad, por que no pense en un doble inversor? sera que mnicolau alguna vez dijo algo sobre usar 2 en vez de uno? alguna chispa?
> 
> 
> si yo mal no recuerdo(ahora ya dudo) tiene que cortar el negativo en los auto, si el comun es el negativo lo conectas ahi



Si es verdad Zeta en realidad voy a cortar el comun pero no con el circuito de minicolau, sino con otro que el hizo sencillo pulsador con un 555 y un rele, porque el que tiiene todo la version 7.10c control de largada limitador y todo, no se como conectarlo ya que es necesario usar el negativo para tomar el muestreo de las revoluciones del auto, enotnces no se en realidad como colocarlo en mi caso, si tenes una idea bienvenida sea, gracias.


----------



## ronny sayago

buenas señores, tengo un optra y coloco 2  reles en la señales negativas (-), la computadora me tira código de error, como hago para burlarla o si hago el corte en el positivo (+) que alimenta los inyectores también me tira código de error, el rele corta y utilizando el 555 modo astable envio pulsos para que haga el corte de rpm...


----------



## torres.electronico

el problema que estas teniendo me parece que es por que tu vehiculo implementa CANbus; osea, te detecta ruido... el corte de alimentacion de inyectores es mala idea, es mas, corres el riesgo de que te quede encendida la luz de check engine y luego vas a tener que resetearla con un service autorizado... podrias dibujar un diagrama de la conexion que estas haciendo para entenderte mejor? quizas sea sencillo el problema... yo por lo que lei, creo que es ese el problema, pero nunca esta de mas ver que estas haciendo . saludos

PD: tu sistema es DIS?


----------



## Scooter

Si lleva can bus etc ya irá con inyección electrónica y ya cortará la uce.
Seguramente se podrá hasta configurar ese dato


----------



## ronny sayago

alguno sabe si haciendo el corte en el sensor MAF podria ya que ees sensor determina el punto y ancho del inyector


----------



## torres.electronico

ronny sayago dijo:


> alguno sabe si haciendo el corte en el sensor MAF podria ya que ees sensor determina el punto y ancho del inyector



El corte se hace siempre en el encendido


----------



## gaston37

hola a todos !! ronny para evitar ese problema de dtc que seguro te da, proba emulando la bobina se me ocurre . en ese modelo la bobina es con modulo incorporado ?


----------

